# [LPF] Elenore's Jewels



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2013)

Short adventure with Eanos and Tyrien
DM: Perrinmiller
Judge: ??


Heroes:
Tyrien e'Adrianne (perrinmiller) - Half-elven Arcane Archer - NPC Status (not gaining XP or GP)
Eanos Setirav (jkason) - Human Inquisitor


[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 6 Sep Apr 2013 & Ends 14 Dec 2013 (100 days)
Eanos starts at 19,676XP: Reached 7th level (23,004XP) on 6 Nov 2013; Ended at 27,722XP

Enc1: 600XP Each (23 Oct 2013)
Enc2: 2400XP Each (27 Nov 2013)
[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Enc1: 6700gp in gold and items

[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards]DMC = 7.0

Eanos's TBG (4618 gp) + 3350gp of Treasure = Total Reward of 7968gp

Eanos Earned 5046 TBX + 3000xp from encounter = 8046xp total

[/Sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group  initiatives,    rolling   them myself. So in combat you must post your  actions within    48-72  hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless  stated by a    character  that  their actions are to follow another  character, they    will be  resolved in  posted order. After that time, if  there was no     communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and  move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/  on-line dice      rollers for the players.  The DM will use his own  purple dice at home or      an on-line random number generator.

* Please use the exact BBCode link Invis Castle provides. This requires   an Account at Invis Castle to add. I want to see what the roll is for   and the target designated (ie. "Bite vs. Orc 4") in the description   block that is provided when you are logged in. Including the modifiers   that make the bonuses different than normal can also be included. This  example would be ideal: Spiked Chain vs. Orc 4 (Kn Dev & -2/+4 PA) (1d20+11=12, 2d4+10=14) 
I would appreciate not having to take any extra time to click any links during my updates.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the       DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed    the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure    giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time    XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately  once combat is finished.       This grants the extra hp, but  does not  heal damage, and grants  any     additional spell slots, but not  spells  prepared.  A caster  capable  of    spontaneously casting could use   these slots normally, a  cleric  could    only use them for cure or  inflict  spells, a druid for  summon   nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared  casters may  prepare spells in  these   slots as if   they had left the  slots blank for  the day, if  they are   able to do so.    They can go  through the appropriate spell  preparation   as if they had   already  rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot       preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler       block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required  in      every IC post.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2013)

"Need to work on my accounting, I guess, but not bad," Eanos says as he and Tyrien leave the Pearl. He's taken her lead and donned his new mithral breastplate under his jacket so as to conceal some of its gleam. "Said you wanted some new shoes?" he asks, looking about for the shop Tyrien had been talking about as they left the inn.

[sblock=ooc]Just checking in / subscribing. Got my base purchases done with a little math headache. Mini block below reflects the equipping changes[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Seeking Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining

Used: 

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien nods appreciatively.

"Yes, new shoes for any occasion are nice. But when it comes to adventuring outdoors it is all wasted. These well-made boots are soft and better for sneaking around than your average footwear. But still, I like looking.  There is a shop just over there."

She gestures down the street.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2013)

A man across the street climbs down from the driver's bench of a enclosed coach parked a few yards away from the pair of archers. He is wearing some livery that is important looking, but not readily recognizable.

The green coach with gold colored trim has shutters over most of the windows to prevent people from easily seeing in, but the occupants can peer through the slates to see out.  There is a small crest on the door of the coach.

The man crosses the street and tips his top hat as he steps in front of Eanos and Tyrien.

"Pardon milady and her companion. Might you happen to be adventurer's for hire?"

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining;
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien stops in her tracks and opens her mouth to mention being too busy  looking for some suede slippers with purple velvet tassels. After a few  seconds of looking a bit awkward, as she glances around, she shuts her  mouth and looks to Eanos.

The she disassembles, "Um... well, perhaps we are. I guess that really depends on who's asking or who sent you."

Considering  her previous experiences with the Church of Helerion, she has to be  more careful when people come looking for her on the street.

The half-elven lass looks to see what the red-headed man wants to do.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2013)

Eanos strains his eyes to see what the crest might be, though he has limited knowledge of the noble houses of Venza. Better to have the image in his mind than not, he decides.

He's struck a bit dumb by the approach of the man from the coach. It isn't until Tyrien speaks that he realizes he's not spoken.

"Lady has the right of it," he offers. "Been known to sell my bow arm, but a fellow has to be careful, yes?"

His eyes narrow slightly as he judges the driver's response.

[sblock=ooc]He has Perception +13 for trying to get the details of the crest, though no ranks in Know: Nobility or Local, so he's unlikely to get much from identifying it.

Going to invoke his Silver Tongued Haggler. Makes his Sense Motive check +20 when the driver responds.  Wow. I didn't even realize it was that high until I had to just calculate it, lol. Well, when your concept is a truth seeker, I guess go all out...  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:*Seeking Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining

Used: 

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2013)

_*~ 3:15pm: On Arcane Row ~*_






The crest on the coach is a typical family coat of arms of  blue, white, and yellow. There is a brown horse in one quadrant and  crossed weapons in another. Tyrien and Eanos have not sent enough time  living in the City of Glass to recognize the crest, but the minor houses  of the nobility number in excess of 100.

The coachman gives a  slight bow of his head and gestures to the coach,  "The Lady  Elenore bid that I approach ones such as yourselves to listen to a  proposition of some discretion. She wishes that you join her inside her  coach for some privacy."

Eanos does not see any signs  of deception on the other man's part, he appears to be telling the  truth as he knows it.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining;
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2013)

Eanos looks to Tyrien, then shrugs.

"Costs little enough to listen, yes?" Assuming she doesn't object, he nods to the coachman. 

"Lead us to your lady, then." he says.

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:*Seeking Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining

Used: 

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien agrees with a nod of her own and follows behind the red-headed man as they are led to the coach.

She  replies to Eanos, "In this case, nope. Listening will be  cheap. Though, I suppose we could charge him or his Lady for our time.  Like we are some solicitors... Bah, lawyers! As if."

"I wonder if  she is going to serve refreshments. Wine? Sweet cakes? Tarts? Tea?  Maybe not, there is not much room for a kitchen in those little  carriages."

"Is that her personal carriage? Are you her man? Or  did she hire you as well? Oh, who is Lady Elenore anyway?" She  directs the last questions to the stoic coachman. The chattering  questions from the half-elven lass are non-stop, as she doesn't hardly  wait for a reply to any of them.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2013)

_*~ 3:18pm: On Arcane Row ~

*_




The man replies to your agreement, "Very good,  this way if you please. Milady Elenore is within," and  ignores everything else, keeping himself aloof while he discharges his  duties. 

 The coachman opens the lacquered door by the brass handle  and gestures for the pair to proceed inside. The interior is not so  dim, a magical crystal provides plenty of light. The couch seats are  plush red velvet, one forward and one back, both facing each other. A  well dressed woman is seated in the center of the rear seat, leaving you  to sit in the other.





The beautiful Lady Elenore has reddish-brown hair and cream colored skin. Her  aristocratic dress is of soft green satin or silk. Her cosmetics and jewelry  further identify her as one of influence and wealth, in case the  personal coach was not enough. Her elegantly manicured hand gestures  towards the bench seat in front of her.  "Come, please sit."  

After  climbing inside the coach and settling in to face her, the coachman  shuts door. The coach rocks as he climbs up front and sits on the  driver's bench. A snap of the reins and the coach lurches into motion.  The woman before you begins explaining her proposition.

  "I  am the Lady Elenore. I am in need of a favor that I am willing to pay  for. There is some heirloom jewelry of mine that certain man refuses  return. While he could certainly claim to have acquired the items  legally, that is open to dispute. Even so, the cruel man is stubbornly  reluctant to even let me buy them back."

  "Furthermore, he has  gone so far to boast of selling them to my ex-husband instead. I will  never get them back should that occur."

  "I am in need of some  unorthodox assistance from some very capable and resourceful people. Of  course, I also wish to avoid scandal so discretion is of the utmost  importance as well."

  [sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 11, 2013)

Eanos listens carefully to the lady's tale, and request, his hand drifting momentarily to the spot beneath his jacket under which the silvery key of Issolatha hangs. He cocks his head to one side, considering his response.

"Unorthodox? So, you want us to scare him or steal from him, yes?"

He holds up his hand in anticipation that any noble would need to re-name thievery as something else.

"Not opposed to either, and not judging. Plenty of things are legal and serve evil, and plenty enough times when the law's nothing but a shield for the dark. But I won't be doing any of that with half the information, so:

"Who's the man, and how did he get these jewels of yours?

"He hasn't sold to your ex yet, means he's holding out for something that isn't money. What is that? 

"What would the jewels mean to your ex beyond shaming you? 

"What does losing the jewels to him cost you that you're looking for sellswords on the streets?"

Eanos leans in, a cold glint in his eye as he pulls the key out and dangles it, adding, "Be careful how you answer. Mine's the Lady of Secrets. She's taught me to spot liers. I'll have the answers either way. Easier on everyone if you tell the truth now, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Invoking Silver Tongued Haggler (Sense Motive now +20) as a free action, and using Inquisitor Discern Lies ability as immediate action. (I have a question on the DC for this, so I'll just go with the lower option for now so I don't hold things up: DC 15 Will save to avoid)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:*Seeking Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining

Used: 

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 15 for cha, 17 for Wis):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien opens her mouth to ask some questions, but in rare form she has  little to ask about as her new companion start really interrogating the  Lady in earnest. Question after question after question, followed up by a  threat to not try lying.

She giggles, "Hee, hee. Just who is interviewing who for a job, Eanos? I think you missed a question or two."

"When  is this man supposed to sell these jewels to your ex-husband and what  do they look like? We will need to be able to recognize them so we  ensure we get the right ones back."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2013)

_*~ 3:19pm: On Arcane Row ~
*_




The Lady Elenore is not so amused at the presumption and  tone of Eanos's questioning. Nor is she intimidated by his threats  concerning lies and the stern insistence he would learn the truth before  she even agreed to hiring him.

"Yes, of course. More  information will be provided, assuming you two would serve my purposes.  Inquisitiveness is admirable and a sign of the capability to be clever."

"But  you have not even introduced yourselves nor explained why I should even  trust you with the truth. If I choose to not share my secrets, that is  not your place to even question."

"Though, it is well that you are  not concerned about being strictly lawful when it comes to doing what is  right or what you are being paid to do. I will grant you that much."

"Should we come to an agreement, I will leave the methods up to  you. And any laws you feel you need to bend are entirely up to you. I am  willing to pay to have my jewelry returned to me."

Eanos does not detect any falsehoods at all. Her aristocratic air and tone are genuine.

  [sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2013)

Eanos' stern glare breaks as he laughs.

"Eanos," he says with a nod to indicate he's introducing himself. 

Then, visibly relaxing, Eanos settles back in the seat to continue.

"Coachman said you had a job offer for us. Didn't realize you were interviewing," he says with a shrug. "Already know your name, your crest, and that you're a divorced noble--pretty rare in the world of bartered marriages. Not too hard to ask around and ferret out the other names if we were the secret-selling kind. Sort of figured a noble looking for discretion would have already vetted folk before inviting them into her carriage. 

"Apologies, then, for assuming. Just thought to get a jump on the kinds of details that bite a body in the ass on this kind of job, yes?"

He jabs a thumb to his chest, saying "Sneaky, sharp-eyed, able to spot a lie and tell them, and pretty good with a bow." He turns his wrist so that the thumb now points to Tyrien. "Think I'll let the lady speak for herself, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Sorry if I seem to be pushing things / making assumptions. I just know I'm effectively the slowing / limiting factor here, since obviously you-as-GM will never have to wait on Tyrien. I just don't want to drag things down since it looks like I get on to post after you've finished for the day. Plus, as chatty as Tyrien is, I don't want you to feel like you're just talking to yourself the whole time  

Eanos and Tyrien didn't talk a lot about her abilities beyond bows, as I recall, and his "secret" schtick is such that I try not to have him give out information about others unless he has to, which was why he didn't introduce Tyrien. He sees introducing someone else to be a rude offering of their secrets; he's a bit backwards like that, but he is a Heretic, after all.  [/sblock] 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:*Seeking Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining

Used: 

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien blinks a few times as the woman makes them take a figurative step  back, "Oh, okay. I am Tyrien e'Adrianne, elven archeress of  the arcane. Slayer of dark stalkers, undead, and the dragonne Arrak. Except the Helerion priest brought the grumpy dragonne back to life."

"I  am adept with the bow, yet I know a little magic. I am decent enough  scout, too... And I can swim, ride a horse, tumble a bit... oh, I can  shoot arrows pretty fast."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2013)

_*~ 3:20pm: On Arcane Row - Elenore's Carriage ~
*_




The carriage continues onward. Lady Elenore accepts the explanations with a simple, "Thank you."

"I  must tell you the opportune moment to get my jewelry back is  approaching quickly and you might need time to prepare. What  preparations you need make, I can only advise to a certain extent."

The  noblewoman actually colors slightly, in embarrassment most likely. "As  it happens, the cruel man who has my jewelry is one known as Steven  Blancher. He is a wealthy merchant of some means and aspiring towards  nobility. He... he swindled me and has my jewelry and refuses to return  them or even sell them back out of spite. The cause of his hostility is  known. I managed to spurn his romantic advances quite publicly and he is  rather resentful over it."

"He even told me of his plan to sell  them to my cheating ex-husband, the General. Once he has them, I shall  never see them again... except to see them on that whore he has taken to  be his new bride." Her voice drips venom at this revelation.

After  a calming breath, she continues a moment later, "Mister Blancher is  going to meet the General at his favorite bath house in about thirty to  forty minutes. It is already too late to get my jewelry from him before  Blancher arrives, he is already there, in all likelihood enjoying  himself to a massage. I will go see my ex-husband and delay him, but  that will only provide an extra half an hour for you."

"So the only way to get my jewelry is to go to the Bath House, but luckily Blancher will be vulnerable at the time."

"However,  he must not know that I sent you. So whatever you do to acquire them,  must not implicate me. The man is a viper and he will likely see revenge  if he learns your identities. If he gets proof of my involvement, then  he could even make an overt move against me."

  [sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]First, your character is the lead protagonist and the pace is up to you. 
I  will try to post once per day in reply during my next window which is  often at least a half day after yours. I am usually wrapping up my  posting for the night and off to bed when you come on-line. So only  quick stuff happens during that time unless I am still catching up on  things.  But since I have figured out when you come on-line, I will try  to have 1-2 posts up and ready for you beforehand. Weekends are busy for  me and I might need an extra day. If you cannot post every day, that is  okay.

Second, Tyrien in NPC'd mode is not like Tyrien in player  mode. She going to let Eanos speak first in terms of substance.  She is  normally only chatty when there is idle time anyway. 

Last,  there is no need to rush the conversations as far as I am concerned. I  like them. So it is best make it  feel natural and reply in kind. So  they tend to take longer than most games.

While this is short,  the actual combat itself is not going to be a large part of it. But I  don't want to spoiler the experience and say more. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2013)

Eanos raises an eyebrow. "Is it your ex, or this Blancher who frequents the bath house?" he asks, the hint of a smile on his lips, then he shakes his head, dismissing the question.

"Tyrien's right. Need to know what we're looking for, first. And if there's any friendly to you who work this place. Think he'll keep the jewels on him, or is there a safe box in this place? Probably want to know now if we'll need to open locks."

Turning to Tyrien, he asks, "Any disguise or invisibility magics on you? Might be worth checking the Pearl."

Back to the Lady, he has a sudden thought: "Don't suppose you have a portrait of your ex handy, do you?"

[sblock=ooc]Disguise Self to look like the General is probably too difficult given the time constraints, but Eanos does have enough to get a Hat of Disguise for this little shindig, and probably an invisibilty scroll or two...[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:*Seeking Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining

Used: 

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien looks curiously at the Lady. "He is carting around your jewels while washing his own family jewels. Hee, hee. That is just rich and priceless, HA HA." 

She stops laughing and sobers up a bit. "I suppose we can castrate him if you want," she says in a dead-pan that is ruined as she snickers.

Finally in control of herself, Tyrien shakes her head, "No, I only know a little bit of spell casting. A healing spell and one of inspiration. But, I am pretty good as sneaking around otherwise. I can pick open a look too, if we need to."

"What sort of bath house is this place?" she asks Lady Elenore.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2013)

_*~ 3:21pm: On Arcane Row - Elenore's Carriage ~
*_




The carriage continues onward. 

Lady Elenore answers as she ignores the jests from the teenage half-elf.

"Sorry, no I do not have a portrait of that bastard the General."

"Blancher often conducts business at the exclusive bath house, so I am told. He brags about the place to all who will listen. I guess he feel it is safe neutral ground where people cannot hide weapons or anything. If they have safeguards for magic as well, I do cannot say."

"I have never been inside the bath house, myself. It is actually male  only for patrons, but there are likely some women on the serving staff."

"The necklace and earrings are probably kept in the velvet bag that I had them in. I don't think he will let them out of his sight while he is there in the bath house. Would he trust them to a safe or the staff, I do not know."

The  noblewoman glances out the window as the carriage is coming to the end of Arcane Row. 

"If you wish to stop somewhere along the way, I can instruct the carriage to detour. I am not sure you will be even allowed into the doors of the establishment with all your weapons and armor."

  [sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 16, 2013)

Eanos nods.

"Mystic Pearl. Definitely sounds like we'll need some disguise magics, or maybe some compulsion."

[sblock=ooc]Okay, sounds like we'll need disguise magics at the very least, so I'll hit up the Pearl later today. Probably grab a hat of disguise and see what kind of useful scrolls I can find, as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:*Seeking Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining

Used: 

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Since the carriage was about to leave Arcane Row, Lady Elenore stopped it.

Before  she moves to get out, Tyrien's brow wrinkles in thought as she looks up  at the ceiling of the carriage. "What if they can detect  magic at the entrance of the bath house? A magical hat or being  invisible is not going to get us in."

"But, um... well I am not  so well endowed," this is true the archeress is flat-chested,  "so it is possible for me to pose as a male to get inside  the doors. Either with a decent disguise and good lying, or maybe just a  healthy bribe. But once inside, it will be harder."

With  some make-up, her half-elven facial features could be made more  androgynous and not be strikingly female. Many teenage half-elven boys  look a bit feminine when compared to human males.

"With  only a little time we cannot afford to spend it all shopping. Maybe we  should stop by my apartment quick and drop off the equipment we  obviously cannot sneak in. I just don't see myself getting my bow inside  or hiding it under a bath robe or towel once we are there. I am not  leaving my expensive gear lying around in some public changing  area."

[sblock=OOC]We shall do shopping here, since time  IC is critical, you will not be able to get everything you want. I am  also being careful that you don't break the adventure, yet still get to  handle things the way you want.

I am flying out of town tomorrow,  posting will be sporadic until I am settled back at work 25-26 Sep. I  expect to have Internet access, but time to properly post IC might be  another matter.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos frowns and sighs.

"Probably right," he admits. "Wouldn't be much of a 'safe haven' if anyone could throw on a spell and walk in. Problem is, I'm a good lyer, but got no real skills at disguise. Guess there's not much else to try, though, to get you in. Let's see if the Pearl at least has a kit to help us. You think this place will let in a magic bag? If not, maybe I can store my gear at your place, yes?"

He shrugs. "Might be better odds if we try sneaking in a window or something. Dunno."

[sblock=ooc]Since you've had Tyrien mention it multiple times, I think it's fair to assume the place has anti-magic in place, so there doesn't seem to be much point in doing much magical shopping. A disguise kit will give us +2 to the Disguise check, so we might manage a +3 (-2 disguise as another gender, +2 if Eanos manages his Aid Another, +1 for Tyrien, +2 for kit). Might as well. Maybe we'll get lucky.

I'm considering a handy haversack to put some kind of weapon in, since Eanos' Sleight of Hand is even worse than his Disguise, but if the guards don't let magic in, I'm not sure they'll let a bag that could contain anything in, either. 

So, I think I'm just putting down 50 on a Disguise kit, and we'll see if he can manage to convince someone his cestus is a cast or something. Bluff he's good at, at least. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:*Seeking Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 10/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 20, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien agrees, "Considering if they have magical detection to prevent people sneaking in things, I don't think they would let anyone bring in magical bags of holding or a handy haversack. We could ask around to see what people know about the place, since I am only guessing."

"The disguising idea might be our best option. How are you at bribing people? That might be necessary. We can still take a look around as well. Perhaps I can be brought inside through the staff entrance and pose as the help to get in that way."

""We can shop first or stop at my place, either way. Even sneaking in, we have to leave armor and most weapons behind since having them along will likely draw attention."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2013)

Eanos considers a long moment, then shrugs. 

"Definitely better at bribing than disguises," he admits. "Grab the disguise kit on the way to your place; should be easy. Might be better to try to give you a lift here," he points to the athletic half-elf's chest, "convince them we're sneaking you in to do someone the wrong kind of favor, than try to convince them you're a boy?

"Not sure I'm good enough to hide much of any weapons, but we'll give it a go. Maybe there's sommat in the kit to cover my cestus."

[sblock=ooc]I already made note of spending for the disguise kit. There's nothing else I think will be especially useful. I thought about a Courtier's Outfit, but if we're going to be in a bath house, I don't imagine anyone's running around fully clothed to begin with.

As above, it's probably easier to 'disguise' Tyrien as a more typically-endowed servant than to try to pass her off as a man. If he's not buying the magic hat, Eanos has plenty of coin to try bribing with (and a much better Diplomacy score, to boot). 

Also as above, I figure 'disguising' a cestus as a cast might be a reasonable use of a charge of the kit, though I'm not sure how effective it might be. Probably just have to stick with the wrist-sheath dagger. 

So: dropping off weapons and armor except the dagger, then heading to the bathhouse after 'tarting up' Tyrien seems to be the plan. Doesn't hurt to make a quick scout of the place before going for the back entrance, of course. If something seems to present itself there, we can give it a try, otherwise, Eanos will try to cajole / bribe his way in the back with Tyrien.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:*Seeking Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 10/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien shrugs, "That appears to be the most reliable way of  getting in. Bribery, I mean. I am not very good at lying and disguises  either. Perhaps the bribes can get them to look the other way regarding  whatever weapons we can hide on our persons. Daggers under a towel? At  least whoever else is inside, will not be wearing armor or armed  either."

"Oh, Lady Elenore, what does this man look like?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2013)

_*~ 3:22pm: On Arcane Row - Elenore's Carriage ~
*_




The carriage remains stopped. 

Lady Elenore follows your conversation, leaving the details for you to figure out.

She  answers Tyrien's question, "Blancher is a half-elven male with brown  hair. He has a slight goatee, the mustache is thin and the beard on  his chin comes to a point. I should hardly think you will find another half-elf with such facial hair. He also wears his hair long,  about shoulder length and in a pony tail normally."

"I need not  be privy to your plans and the less I actually known the better. Is  there anything else you wish to know from me before we conclude  negotiating our arrangement?"

  [sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Getting inside the bath house and finding Blancher is a  skill challenge of complexity 2 that will require 6 successes before  getting 3 failures to gain the experience. It is essentially starting as  soon as we finish with Lady Elenore since some skills can be used  before reaching the bath house even.

You can still use Courtier  clothes if you wish. So certain social situations, I think they provide  +2 to the skill check on diplomacy.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2013)

"Not yet settled on payment, or how we contact you after, yes?" Eanos says.

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*In Hand:*None (cestus)

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 10/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien glances at Eanos and shrugs, "I don't suppose I have any further questions either."

It appears they have learned all they need to about Blancher and the lady cannot help them further about the bath house.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2013)

_*~ 3:22pm: On Arcane Row - Elenore's Carriage ~
*_




The Lady Elanore nods satisfactorily, "Very well. I  am prepared to pay you the value of the jewelry. The items are worth  close to 10,000 gold coins."

"It would be best to meet at Café  Kirara, a nice establishment in the Roses di Sanguigno District. My  coach will be parked out front in about three hours. You can approach my  coachman and wait inside for us to conclude this business."

She  wishes you luck and dismisses you. Climbing out of the carriage you  find a place not far away to purchase a disguise kit and Tyrien's  apartment is not more than five minutes brisk walk away.

You have about a half an hour before the meeting between the General and Blancher is supposed to take place.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sorry  about needing to do the continual edits. But with only us two, I should probably  handle the scene changes or give you indications for you to go ahead (like the next post).  Running effectively solo, it is easy to miss the obvious and I will use  Tyrien to keep some things from being dropped when she realistically  would have remembered them. I cannot do this if we move too far ahead.

6  successes is a lot, but I have defined many of the ones I can think of  in taking into account both Eanos and Tyrien. I did design this  specifically for those two so I am not counting on skills they don't  have to complete the challenge. Also, some skill checks do not count for  failures, but are also limited in the number of successes allowed.

I am also play-testing this scenario, so it might not be perfect either. 

The  reward for returning her jewelry will include TBG as well so it cannot  be stated exactly, and thus it would be pointless to negotiate higher.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Out on the street, Tyrien asks, "I assume we are going to  get the disguising kit right now and then go to my apartment to make me  look more buxom and less like a young boy, yeah?" 

The  idea of trying to look more womanly never really had much appeal. The  half-elven lass enjoyed her cuteness, but honestly felt having bigger  breasts would only get in the way of drawing her bow and running around.

"After  that, what then? Ask around about the bath house or just head straight  there to take a look? We should probably hire a carriage to get there  faster and save time."

Tyrien knows there are available carriages around the corner from her place.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +6
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock] 







*OOC:*


We can assume purchase of mundane things and advance to Tyrien's apartment to do the disguising.


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2013)

Eanos shakes his head at questions of extra information gathering as the pair collect some quick purchases and make their way to Tyrien's apartment.

"Take too long, I'm afraid," he says. "Pretty good at nudging folks into giving things away, but needs to be done carefully. Rush it, it just turns to much, yes? We'll have to go with what we see."

Back at the apartment, he opens up the kit, and is pleasantly surprised to find there seems to be some usefully-tinted padding they can use to increase Tyrien's apparent bust and add some more curve to her hips. The Inquisitor himself dons the courtier's accoutrements he collected. He looks quite different in the finer fabrics and jewelry, but simply cracks his neck and ignores any discomfort. 

"Figure our story is you're my ... friend I'm bringing to show off to the boys. Seems simple enough. Complicated lies are hard to keep track of, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Gather Information takes 1d4 hours to do, so with maybe half an hour left after shopping and gussying up, it's not really do-able. Rolled Disguise with the kit, without any Aid Tyrien might be allowed to give to tarting herself up:

Base disguise check w/ kit. (1d20+3=19)

Eanos is fine hiring a carriage; it'll help support the faux-courtier story he's planning to try at the back door[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*In Hand:*None (cestus)

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien twirls around in her own dress. The alternations to her appearance have looking quite voluptuous and not much different than a harlot. "Well, would would have thought I could look like this. Well done, Eanos. I can forgive your roaming hands while I was half naked. You are clearly a focused man with a mission and not a lecherous cad. I guess I look pretty good as a decent courtesan, yes? How much do I charge? Or is my fee already paid and I am gift for someone?"

Since she is wearing a dress, she only takes her dagger. It is the only weapon she has small enough to be strapped to the inside of her thigh and concealed completely. She just hopes that Eanos can talk his way into keeping her from being pawed over on their way into the bath house.

Ready to go, she leaves all else in her apartment except her magical ring and belt.

"I think I will risk taking the ring on my finger and the magical belt. They are not that threatening and perhaps we can get away with taking them inside."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]That is *1 Success*. 

For Gather Information, I was thinking of a combined Knowledge Local check to find the right person to ask about the bath house, and then ignore the 1d4 hours. But it would only help in learning about the bath house and we already have much of that information already.  But keep in mind that I could allow targeted Gather Information in the form of a Diplomacy Check without needing to use the 1d4 hour time period akin to hanging out in taverns and plying people with booze. 

Please adjust mini-stats to reflect lack of gear. Tyrien is only taking dagger, Ring of Protection, and Belt of Dexterity.

I don't have time to put up the map today, but you can put us in a carriage on the way if you are ready.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2013)

Eanos considers a moment, then says, "Gift. Ought to make it easy to keep the hands off if you're already claimed. Might make a handy story for getting you in, too. 

After fiddling a bit with the cestus, he finally decides there's no good way of masking it that wouldn't make it too difficult to use if the need arose, so he removes it and places it with his armor and all of the weapons save the dagger in the spring-loaded sheathe at his wrist. 

"If they let in protective magic, maybe I can make it in with my cloak, too," he says. "Components might be trickier, but should emanate magic, so maybe I can convince 'em it's a junk bag," he adds, keeping both items on his person. 

The inquisitor takes one more glance at himself in the courtier's getup, then shrugs as if to say _that's as good as it get_. He turns and offers his arm to Tyrien, leading them out to the street to hail their carriage.

"Been thinking, there must be some noble or other always chatting about a place like the is bath house, yes? Maybe we can get some quick help from him. Any ideas?"

[sblock=ooc]Stats should be updated. As noted above, he's trying to keep his Cloak of Resistance and his component bag, with the concealed wrist sheath for his dagger. 

Eanos isn't trained in Know:Local, but he could provide an Aid Another to Tyrien if we wanted to try that. Anything more than a quick beeline to the right person, though, would probably strain the timeline a bit too much. 

Looks like no real help from Eanos:

Aid Another (Tyrien) Know: Local (1d20=7)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*In Hand:*None (spring loaded wrist sheath dagger available)

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Sitting in the coach, Tyrien gives it some thought. "Well,  since the bath house is near the taverns on Girard Street, I bet the guards frequent them. They are nearby and we can probably ask the  bartender about them. He is a ex-guard for hire himself from what I understand. We will need to be quick."

She directs the carriage to stop a few blocks away from the bath house. There is the _Pikeman's Parlor_, an establishment that is frequented by off duty guards for the nobles with residences in the Roses. Paying the coachman, she exits the carriage and gestures for Eanos to precede her.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]Knowledge Local (1d20+5=22), high enough to negate the time requirement for Gather Information.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2013)

_*~ 3:45pm: The Roses - Pikeman's Parlor Tavern ~
*_

The tavern is not a seedy sort of place. It appears to a clean and respectable drinking establishment. It has memorabilia on the walls from the White Cloaks and insignia of distinguished soldiers and men-at-arms that have served in the City of Glass and its nobles.  The place is actually quite empty this time of day, most off duty guardsmen are not off duty yet.






Making your way to the bar, the man Tyrien thought to go see is there, going about the business of tapping a keg of ale. As you approach he stops and nods a greeting.  "What will it be, milord and lady?"

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Go ahead and roll the Gather Information Check and ask all the questions.


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2013)

Eanos' generally reserved demeanor brightens considerably as he falls into his role. He smiles widely, and takes a seat at the bar. 

"Well, I'm quite parched, yes indeedy, but not so much for drink, as it were," he says. Then, looking about melodramatically, he leans in and with a conspiriatorial wink and a slight jangling of his coin pouch, he says, "You see, I'm in a bit of a spot. I simply _must_ get my ... er, companion here, into the bath house to, well, let's say we've a bracing need to settle a debt to our mutual friend and speak no more of that, shall we?

"The problem, you see, is gaining entrance. As I'm afraid my own membership may be a bit, well, not, and I'm told there's a great deal of tongue-clucking to be had when trying to enter with a lady friend. I'm lead to believe you might know a thing or two about the place? Perhaps one or two of the folks who stand watch might be ... pliable to reward?"

[sblock=ooc]I, personally, am terrible at this kind of thing, but Eanos isn't, so hopefully you'll take that into account: 

Diplomacy (Gather Information) (1d20+10=25)

Since nothing he's indicated above is a lie, I didn't roll a Bluff check, though I certainly can if you feel differently.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*In Hand:*None (spring loaded wrist sheath dagger available)

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien for her part tries to keep her mouth shut and look pretty while Eanos works. The red-headed man is doing quite well on his own, but her attempts to aid him only slow down the process.  Her tongue likes to chatter and unfortunately that becomes unproductive as both men listen politely until she is done and then resume their own conversation.

 She eventually stops trying to help, "Well, I shall just sit here patiently and wait for you two to finish... 
Yessir, mum's the word... 
Not a peep from me... 
Don't want to distract you... 
Nope, not going to do it..."

Okay, she tries to stop helping.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]Diplomacy, Aid Another (1d20+1=2) - She is next to worthless at this sort of thing. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2013)

_*~ 3:55pm: The Roses - Pikeman's Parlor Tavern -> Bath House Exterior ~
*_






You manage to gather a number of tidbits about the bath house from the bartender. Apparently, Tyrien was correct in guessing the guards and staff occasionally come to the tavern and talk. It takes a few gold coins to get the man to divulge information without violating discretion. call it a generous tip.

After ten minutes and finishing your drinks, you have learned that the receptionist is not the one to try bribing, but all of the guards can pretty much be paid to look the other way for minor smuggling in of things. Many people are doing it. Once inside, it will be up to the patron to keep the item hidden from sight while walking around in a towel though. Otherwise some patrons get all snooty and the guards have to take away whatever is smuggled in. They don't refund the bribes either in that event.

There are normally two guards at the entrance of the building to screen for weapons and magic. And one to two roam around inside the bath house every so often. But, the serving staff are always present in the bathing area, even if the guards are not. He is not sure if any of those people can be bribed or not. When asked about protective magic, he says that usually is fine but cloaks and things are left with one's clothes in the changing area.

Finishing your drinks, you need to leave to keep from being late and you thank the helpful man as you leave the tavern.  Walking the two blocks down the street, you find yourselves at the corner of the walled courtyard that is in front of the entrance to the facility.  The buildings inside are marble and come right up to the walls. There is a crystal dome over the building towards the rear that must be 40-50 feet across to let in light.

The stylized brass gate to the front courtyard is just up ahead. It is closed, but unguarded.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]That is *2 Successes*. 

I posted a map for the Bath House (the link). The two tokens are at the bottom.

Regarding Ditzie, have you used it before? Pretty simple, you can move your token around by click and dragging it. After changing the map, hit <Enter> and it generates a new URL. Copy and paste the new URL into your post for the next person. Holding <Shift> lets you re-size things.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2013)

Eanos thanks the bartender for his assistance, and as he and Tyrien survey the structure, he takes a deep breath.

"Time to see what we got, yes?" he mutters. He walks up to the guards, doing his best to turn on the charm, though he realizes as he's walking that perhaps that drink back at the bar wasn't the best idea. He feels slightly dizzy, and his affect isn't dilletente so much as it is slight eccentric.

"I do hope you can help me. I've a business contact inside whom I'm trying to surpirse with ... well," he glances to Tyrien and winks. "I'd be ever so grateful--" here he nonchalantly pats his belt pouch, where the coins jangle a bit, "If you might help me out in my efforts?"

[sblock=ooc]Blech. I guess it's a good thing I pumped this check, though even then I'm not sure it did a lot of good:

Diplomacy (10) + Silver-Tongued Haggler (+3) to gain entrance / avoid confiscation. (1d20+13=15)

Hopefully I figured out the map, link outside the sblock.[/sblock]

Map


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*In Hand:*None (spring loaded wrist sheath dagger available)

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 3/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien follows along behind Eanos, letting him do the talking.

 She does her best to look pretty and clasps her hands behind her back to thrust her chest out more. The posture forces her breasts higher and more noticeable.

"It will definitely be a surprise. We hope he will like what he sees. Be a nice man and let us in."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]Diplomacy, Aid Another (1d20+1=17)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2013)

_*~ 3:55pm: The Roses - Bath House Reception ~
*_










You find two guards just inside the reception area. They are wearing leather armor that is stylized to look like a uniform of sorts. The emblem on the front matches the Bath House's crest on the door. The have truncheons and shortswords on their belts.

As you both walk in, they are close by and they look you up and down.  "Please, pay at the receptionist."





At the desk in front of you is an attractive brunette in very nice tunic that does nothing to conceal her curves.  She smiles politely at Eanos and says, "It is 50 gold pieces for a monthly membership. I am sorry, this is a men's spa. No female patrons are accepted."

"Also, no practicing of magic or weapons allowed either.  You will have to submit to the guards checking before youa re allowed entry into the changing area."

The changing area is to the left. There are two doors in the wall to your right as well.  One is closed with a sign marking it for Staff. The other leads into a room with tables and chairs.  You can see a few guests drinking from goblets while another attractive woman is pouring.  It looks to be a higher classed tavern or waiting area.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]That is a failure, but since it doesn't fail by more than 5 it doesn't count against you.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2013)

Eanos' face manages to remain flat enough to cover his frustration. With he receptionist so close, he's not entirely sure how he might work things with the guards, but he takes a stab after a silent prayer for Issolatha's aid.

"You're not ... well, surely you wouldn't be searching me all over so close to the young ladies?" he says, presenting a shy affect. "Is there a more private area where we might do this unpleasantness?"

[sblock=ooc]Better roll this time. I'm not sure if I need multiple rolls here or not. Eanos doesn't want to say too much within earshot of the receptionist (since the bartender explicitly informed him that she wasn't bribable). I'm not sure if I need a roll to get us in private AND a roll to try to bribe them into helping, or if I just need the one. We'll start with this, and I'll let you decide:


Diplomacy (10) + Silver Tongue (3) guard negotiation. (1d20+13=25)

No map update because he's waiting for them to direct him to a private area.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*In Hand:*None (spring loaded wrist sheath dagger available)

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien gives Eanos a look of incredulity as he just claimed to be too shy when they are trying to go inside a bathing place where they will have to take their clothes off and wear only towels.  She was about to try and help his cause, but just doesn't have it in her heart to keep the smart remarks on the tip of her tongue in check.

Instead, the archeress clamps her jaws tight to keep her mouth shut.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2013)

_*~ 3:55pm: The Roses - Bath House Reception ~
*_









The guards remain indifferent and repeat.  "Please, pay at the receptionist if you want to enter. If you are already a member, she will sign you on the register."





The receptionist smiles, sort of feeling sorry for Eanos's predicament. His admission of shyness actually warming her attitude.

"Do not worry, those brutes are not going to make you strip your clothing off right here in the entryway. They will conduct the search over there but patting you down and only looking."

"What is your name, sir? If you are a member, I can verify in the register."

The pretty woman smiles and gestures for the guards to move aside and let you pass and approach her desk.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Once you fail a diplomacy roll on an NPC, you technically cannot try again for 24 hours. I am applying the roll to the Receptionist to make it *3 Successes*. 

Though normally, I would not expect a Diplomacy Roll so quickly in a conversation. Some of what you are doing is not actually requiring a roll and I suspect you would not be rolling Diplomacy if it were not a skill challenge  

Also, there are a max cap of 2 on Diplomacy Successes counting towards the Skill Challenge. You can do more and they will help for those NPCs, but will not be impacting the overall success beyond the 2 possible.

When you actually get down to bribing, I guess you could use either Diplomacy or Bluff, depending on how you are going about it. Since you failed on these guards already with Diplomacy, then I Bluff is your best option now.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos briefly considers trying to fake his way in as a pre-existing member, but decides it isn't worth the risk. The guards were already proving intractible and might not take to bribery no matter what he did. Getting on the wrong side of the receptionist through a sloppy lie would likely scuttle the entire operation.

Instead, he decided to try his hand at plying the apparently easier-going young woman. It wasn't something he was particularly comfortable with, but when the preferred targets were nowhere to be found, one hunted the difficult prey or went hungry.

"Afraid I'll not be on your rolls, dear," Eanos said, crossing back to the desk. "I've not yet had the honor. My friend only just earlier managed to sell me on this place. You can call me Silar Tonfirt," says. "I do hope the paperwork isn't too terribly involved? And is it crowded in the bathhouse today? I'm not a fan of a crush of bodies when I'm so exposed, you see. Well, unless they're celebrities. I do so love a good high-born noble sighting. Or up and comers like that Blancher fellow I keep hearing about..."

[sblock=ooc]I didn't figure simply giving a false name would require a Bluff roll yet, so I didn't make one. Trying to figure out an applicable not-Diplomacy skill, I went with Sense Motive here, since he's essentially trying to get a read on the receptionist. Partly her reaction to the name Blancher, but by asking her about the paperwork and crowding, possibly an idea of how the staff feel about the place. If they're dissatisfied or super-loyal, that's the kind of thing that might prove helpful, maybe?

Sense Motive receptionist (no ioun stone) (1d20+16=35)[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*None (spring loaded wrist sheath dagger available)

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien continues to perform her idea of an impression of good eye candy.  Her arms are straight with hands clasped over her buttocks to make her  chest appear to stick out more. She slowly turns back and forth to wave  her womanly bumps towards the two guards. She smiles at them as well.

With her own role in this caper, her chattiness doesn't appear to be needed.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]*Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2013)

_*~ 3:55pm: The Roses - Bath House Reception ~
*_









The guards remain quiet and ogle the lithe tart showing off her breasts.  





Eanos detected some recognition at the name of Blancher. However, the  woman maintains her professional discretion and it took a very keen eye  to pick up on it.

The receptionist is polite and pleasant as she writes down the given name in the fancy-looking ledger and looks up expectantly.

"Oh,  it is all quite simple, Master Tonfirt. I have recorded your name and  we just need to collect your membership fee. Then you sign it. Then when  you return, I only need refer to the Register and have you sign in  again in the other book." She indicated a second book that was quite  plain.

"Today is not so busy, a few patrons in attendance. Would like to pay for a full year?"

The  Register book is leather bound with gold trim and lockable clasp, a  very fine item. After writing the name, the receptionist turns it around  for Eanos to sign after he pays. The other plain-looking book and is  off to the side and facing the seated woman. It is open as well and some  names are scrawled on the page.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 8, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Goodness, but a year does seem a lengthy committment," Eanos says lightly, leaning in, ostensibly to sign the first book, but also to get a look at what he can of the sign in book. "Is there a trial membership available? Ah, you know what? A small price to have the chance to rub elbows with the hoi-polloi if not, I suppose," he says with a smile.

[sblock=ooc]Perception read sign-ins (no ioun stone). (1d20+12=32)

Let me know the final cost. If Eanos can get in without having to shell out the price of a potion, he will, but he's got the coin to manage 50 gp if that's what it takes. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*None (spring loaded wrist sheath dagger available)

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 2/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2013)

_*~ 3:55pm: The Roses - Bath House Reception ~
*_





The Receptionist smiles indulgently and shakes her head, "I am sorry,  sir. One month's membership is a trial. I will put you down for that."  

She  writes in the ledger with neat script and then sprinkles some fine  powder to keep the ink from smudging. She turns the book around for  Eanos to sign and waits for the payment.





Upon receipt of the 50  gold pieces, she gestures for one of the guards to take it to the next  room, the narrower door to your right that is currently closed. You are  left alone with one guard and the Receptionist.

While this was  going on, Eanos caught a number of glances at the signatures in the  other book. He thinks he can make out Blancher's signature with about  two other names afterwards. He cannot be 100% sure with the scrawling  script and never having seen the man sign his name before.

"If  you please, you may proceed over there and be checked before going into  the changing room." The Receptionist gestures towards the left and the  corner next to the door.  




The remaining guard steps back and takes his  eyes off Tyrien and motions Eanos forward.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]You do not need to deduct 50gp from your sheet. We can take  the amounts out of ending treasure and make accounting easy.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2013)

Eanos signs with his false name and a smile, handing over the funds, then moves as instructed so that the remaining guard might search him, choosing a place which obscures the receptionist's line of sight but allows him to keep Tyrien in view. His mind has been racing this whole time, trying to come up with viable options. As they won't be changing rooms, however, he sees little recourse but to try to ask his questions in a way that might obscure them.

"Do go easy, my good man," 'Silar' says with a slight grin. His own face now masked from the receptionist, he raises his eyebrows in a bid to make it clear to the guard to listen closely. "I've been known to be dreadfully ticklish when touched in the wrong spot. You can't imagine what I've paid healers to keep those bits of me free from such bother. Have you tried goldenrod, sir? I find it sometimes stems the discomfort. My friend here suggested it, actually. She has quite a way with leading us into those unseen groves where one can harvest the best kind."

[sblock=ooc]Okay, the blathering is my attempt at composing the 'secret message' to make an offer of bribery. I believe he can 'include' Tyrien in on the code of it, as well, in which case he's doing that. That seemed the most appropriate use of the skill in a bribery attempt, anyway. A key of sorts:

* Dreadfully ticklish in the wrong spot: There are things you'll find I'd like you to gloss over in your search.

* imagine what I've paid healers: I'm willing to pay for your help.

* Have you tried goldenrod...discomfort: How much gold would you require? 

* My friend here...unseen groves: I'd pay a premium if you could somehow help me sneak my friend in, as well.  

Yes. I'm not great at this. That's why the gaming gods invented rolls. Hopefully this is enough to pass that message / count as a success:

Bluff (Secret Message?) with searching guard for bribe attempt. Base (+13) & Silver Tongued Haggler (+3) (1d20+16=22)[/sblock]

*MAP*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*None (spring loaded wrist sheath dagger available)

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien keeps near the Receptionist and beings chatting with her about  inane topics regarding their attires, hairstyles, jewelry, shoes, men's  looks, shoes, and shoes.

Eanos hears them giggling at a few comments in hushed tones.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2013)

_*~ 3:55pm: The Roses - Bath House Reception ~
*_





The guard is a bit slow on the uptake at first, but then he catches on  that the expression on Eanos's face is indicating there are euphemisms  at work. He motions for Eanos to raise his arms and begins the pat down  process and it finally become clear that Eanos is trying to tell him  something else and what that might be.

He keeps checking for weapons and things, eventually touching upon the dagger. He looks at Eanos with and arched eyebrow.

He  asks quietly, "I... suppose I would like to try goldenrod." The guard  mouths "Fifty" and keeps himself positioned with Eanos facing him, yet  screening them from the desk.





The Receptionist doesn't appear to catch on. 

   [sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]With a bribe of 50gp, that roll will make *"4 Successes"*[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos smiles and returns a nearly-imperceptible nod. He starts undoing his belt pouch as he crosses the room, pointing to the open door. 

"I find it's wonderfully useful, indeed. Now, over here, is this the waiting area? It's quite well-apportioned. Lovely. But: goldenrod. Did I have it in my belt pouch or was that ... oh, my." 

Eanos manages to 'spill' gold coins onto the floor of the reception area, making a bit of a mess. 

"Goodness. Would the pair of you be kind enough to help a clumsy soul out?" he says, kneeling to the ground and doing a terrible job of picking up the coin efficiently, instead looking pleadingly to both the receptionist and the remaining guard. He figures the guard is the likelier to help, as it should be clear this will be how he might get his payment. If he can manage to get the receptionist to help as well, then both would be angled so that Tyrien might make a break for the changing area to await Eanos.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if Eanos is paying to get Tyrien in, as well, but even if he is, he'd have to distract the receptionist. So: another Bluff roll, this time to create a distraction so Tyrien can get inside if she decides to take the opportunity. I couldn't get Invisible Castle to respond, so I used Coyote code:

Bluff (distraction for Tyrien): 1D20+13 = [14]+13 = 27
[/sblock]


*MAP*


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*None (spring loaded wrist sheath dagger available)

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien misses the cue to sneak off into the men's changing room. Even if  she had known, she figures the first person that sees her inside would  yell out and the jig would be up and would be hesitant to take the  chance when Eanos appears to be doing well with the guard.

She  bends over to pick up the gold coins thinking Eanos was wanting an  opportunity to speak quietly while they are kneeling on the floor.

She waves the Receptionist back down into her seat, "Don't worry, we can help him."

The half-elven tart gives the guard a wink.

Kneeling down close to Eanos, she whispers, "How's it going?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2013)

_*~ 3:55pm: The Roses - Bath House Reception ~
*_




The Receptionist stands up and asks, "Do you need another pouch, sir? I could get one."

Walking over, the guard nods and replies, "Yeah, go see if there is a spare in the office. I can handle things out here." 

The  pretty woman goes through the smaller door where the other guard was  last seen and you get a few moments at least with some privacy.






The guard kneels down and starts collecting coins, putting them into his own pockets.

"This  will only cover my letting you in with that weapon. And, I don't share  this," he holds up a gold coin for a brief second and then resumes  collecting his bribe, "so if you get caught you are on your own."

   [sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I will award another one for getting rid of the Receptionist. *"5 successes!"* 
That  maxes social skill successes for skill challenge. You will probably  need to roll more as you get deeper and can risk gaining a failure if  you flub one

It will take another 50gp for getting in Tyrien past him. No roll required, it rides upon the other successes.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos holds back the instinct to sigh in relief as the room is finally clear for open negotiation. Or, rather, open-ish, as he continues to play the part of a courtier just trying to get a tart in to 'pay back a friend.' 

"Nor should you have to, good man. My friend's known for her discretion, and not unfamiliar with working in the shadows, as it were," he says with a wink as he quickly produces enough gold to guarantee Tyrien's entrance, as well. "I don't suppose there's any kind of badge she might use to seem to be staff? Probably too much to ask, but I do appreciate the help."

He glances surruptitiously over his shoulder to the door behind which the other guard and the receptionist have gone. 

"Best we were gone before they returned, though, wouldn't you say?"

[sblock=ooc]Sweet. If he has a way she can try to pretend to be staff, huzzah. If not, I guess she just has to be sneaky.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*None (spring loaded wrist sheath dagger available)

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2013)

_*~ 3:55pm: The Roses - Bath House Reception ~
*_





The guard shrugs, "Only their attire, which you would have to already possess."

"Don't get caught. If you raise a ruckus, I will forget about your gift of goldenrod."

He gestures for you to move along into the changing area as he positions himself in the center of the reception area.

Opening the door reveals a curtain that still blocks the interior from the reception room with the door open. Parting the curtains, you slip inside.  There a rows of cabinets, tall and narrow to put your clothes into and hang cloaks on hooks.  Each is numbered with keys in the locks of the vacant ones. Each key has a cloth ribbon to drape over a persons neck while they are inside the bathing area.  

There are benches in front of the cabinets to sit on.

A small table with a stack of white towels and another stack of white washcloths is in the corner to your right.

There are no people inside the changing area at this time.  The only other door from the room is also closed with a translucent curtain over it.

   [sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I moved you forward into the next room.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2013)

Eanos nods his understanding, and sighs a bit in relief as they make their way into the changing room. 

"Can block you if you stand at the end of the aisle, just in case someone comes in," Eanos decides after a painfully long pause while he surveys the room. He points to the row of benches nearest the door into the baths, asking Tyrien to stand at the far end as he changes quickly in the front. 

Gone is his false embarrassment, as he strips with efficiency. He doesn't comment on the scars--or anything else--he exposes in the moment, his facade of the playful courtier not necessary for now. He moves his dagger to his thigh, knowing he can't hide it once his clothing is off, and drapes another towel over his right hand so that he can carry his component pouch. He frowns a moment as he has to leave the rest of his gear, but there seems little choice. 

"Me first. I'll signal as the coast's clear, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Work never did let up, I'm afraid.   Okay, as above, moving his dagger so he can hide it under his towel. I didn't move him into the next room because I didn't want to push things too far. [/sblock]

*MAP*


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien gives Eanos an encouraging smile.

"So far so  good. Let me hurry up and change. I presume you are going to talk your  way past any of the staff with me still pretending to be a tart. Don't  forget your coin purse."

She offers him some of her spare  coins if necessary. Stripping down to her panties doesn't take much  time. The modifications to push her little breasts together and up are  covered with one towel over her chest and tucked in snug under her arm.   She slips her dagger into another folded towel that she has tucked  under her arm as well.

Nearly forgetting her exposed panties, she  sets the towel with the knife down again to grab a third towel to wrap  around her waist and tuck in at the side.  Overall her work is not that  great and after bending down to pick up the folded towel with her  concealed dagger, the torso towel threatens to loosen and come apart.  She tries again and it stays, but she has to hold the towel at her waist  to keep it in place as she walks.

With a little exasperation in her tone, Tyrien says, "Let's get this over with before I lose something."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2013)

_*~ 3:55pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
With Tyrien ready, Eanos slips aside the curtain to crack open the door to the interior of the bathhouse.

There  is an open space with a large pool of water to the right. A few men are  standing up to their chest in the water. A few more are sitting at the  edge, loin clothes only around their waist as their feet are in the  water.  Past the pool is a door to the outside, a relaxing garden within  the walls of the compound.

To the immediate left is a massage  room, according to the lettered sign, with the door closed. The next  door to the left is open and there is a yelp as someone cries,  "Eegads! That is freezing my-"

Straight ahead is a closed door with a fogged up window.

There is man (Square Token) wearing a loose white tunic and sandals on his feet. In his hands is a tray with some goblets on it.

   [sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I was wiped out from the weekend and did not post yesterday. No worries.

I assume that Eanos has the coinage, just adding fluff since we are not marking off bribes/fees anyway.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods at Tyrien's reminder, and makes sure his coin purse is also available before sneaking into the main bathing area. He holds back a frown as he catches sight of no half-elves in the main area, though on second thought, this might be better for him. 

With a subtle gesture, he bids Tyrien hold back a moment while he tries to get a glimpse into the massage room. Given how close it is, if Blancher is there, he might be able to distract the main room enough for Tyrien to sneak past quickly. If not, he'll have to think of something else. 

[sblock=ooc]As above, since it's close enough for Tyrien to get there in a single move if necessary, Eanos will try to keep Tyrien out of sight for now. Trying to get a peek into the two close rooms to see if our bearded half-elf might be in there. Not sure if you want a roll for that or not, but did one just in case:

Perception without ioun stone (1d20+12=22)

If he has to move much further, Eanos will try to signal the servant first; I'm not sure if I'll have him try to bluff the guy into leaving for a specialty drink or just straight bribe him, but getting him over to Eanos without abadoning Tyrien would be his preference, and if Eanos is playing the fop again, he'd be the sort who would summon someone rather than go to him.[/sblock]

*MAP*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 22, 2013)

_*~ 3:57pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
Tyrien stay puts.

Eanos has no trouble getting a peek into the Massage room, there is a little window. Inside is a woman kneading the broad back of a very hairy man face down on a padded table. Judging by the frame, the patron is definitely not half-elven and is extremely overweight.

A few more stems and he can see a tall lanky gentleman trying to get his foot into the cold water of the frigidarium. Not your target.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sounds like you have an idea how to accomplish this.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]An idea, yes. I'm not sure if it's a good one, but let's see...[/sblock]

Eanos suppresses the sigh as he's not lucky enough to have his target so close, but realizing there are at least two larger rooms that might contain Blancher, and recognizing that time is growing short, he decides to try killing two birds with one stone. Fully engaging with his dilettante persona, he smiles slyly and gestures for the staff member with the drinks to come over. 

"I'm so very much hoping you can help me," he says with affected ease. "I'm looking for Master Blancher, as I've a bit of business with him, but since time is pressing, I'm hoping perhaps you can help me find him?" His hand falls such that his coin purse jangles slightly as he asks the question, making it clear he's willing to pay for the information.

[sblock=ooc]Trying not to push things too much, but I figure wait staff would probably respond to a summons without needing any special successes, so I kind of assumed that (though I didn't change the map, just in case). 

Assuming he comes when gestured for, though, I'm going one question / task at a time here to try to avoid further assumptions. First up, trying to find Blancher, then I have to decide if it's better to try to get rid of the waiter or bribe him for more help getting Tyrien through the open space...

Inquire as to Blancher's whereabouts (1d20+10=21)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2013)

_*~ 3:57pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
The complainer in the frigidarium moves past Eanos towards the large pool. He doesn't appear to notice Tyrien peeking from the changing room.

The man with the drinks approaches and is polite. His eyes  drop to the jangling coin purse and then return to look at Eanos' face  once again as he replies, "It is not a problem, sir. Happy to be  of assistance."

"If the one you seek is not one of those in this room, then perhaps you should look in the steam room over there."

He nods in the direction of the closed door with the fogged up window.

"There is no one outside and I do believe Master Blancher was here with us earlier."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]While it appears to be almost too easy, that is worth another Success on dice rolling. That is *6 Successes*. You will credit for the Skill Challenge, but you still might need to use more skills to get Tyrien past the Serving Man.

I  agree, this is a situation that you probably do not want to assume too  much and push forward to hard. Normally, I am perfectly fine with taking  things one step at a time. We do have some outside pressure to finish,  but that is lessened with Coils of Flame still in progress. No worries,  all good. [/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Oh, excellent good, sirrah. Excellent good. Now," here Eanos affects an exaggerated look around the room, as if casting about for eavesdroppers, before leaning in. His face takes on a mischievous smirk as he whispers, "I am hoping you might do me one last favor. 

"You see, I'm looking to surprise the good Master Blancher with a rather exotic, ahem, 'drink' that is not on your current menu. She's ... oh, goodness, I've gone and given up the secret, haven't I?" here a soft titter. "I'm hoping I might earn your help in my delivery of this rather unique surprise beverage? I would hate, for example, to see him sample the vintage only to cause too much trouble after said sampling, you see?"

[sblock=ooc]Trying to get rid of him comes with the extra complication of trying to leave past him, as well, and that doesn't account for other servants who might show up while we're in the other room, so this seems like the best route. Staff have already proven amenable to bribes, at least. 

Since he's 'code talking' about wine when he means a woman, I figure Bluff, maybe, like before? 

Surreptitiously bribe server (1d20+13=30)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2013)

_*~ 3:57pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
The serving man nods and then looks surprised as he catches on.

"Ah,  I see, sir. I can accept... your gratuity and help keep the surprise a  secret. I will do what I can to ensure you are not disturbed in the  steam room."

After slipping the 'tip' into his tunic  pocket, he makes a point to start taking to one of the patrons to  distract him some looking in Eanos's direction.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sure,  that roll will work wonders. I took the liberty of assuming you bribed  him based on intentions so you know he accepts and take the next  steps.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2013)

Eanos nods his thanks, then moves with more subtlety than his persona would suggest, taking up a position which helps block the massage room's view of the exit from the lockers. 

"Steam room, straight across," he whispers to the waiting Tyrien. "On my signal, yes?"

He proceeds, then, to show a genuine delight at some architectural feature on the other side of the room, his more overt expressions meant to turn the heads of anyone else looking his way. In the brief space of time wherein lookee loos have their heads turned to try to figure out what the newcomer's amazed by, he gestures for Tyrien to move with stealth and haste, using his own body to try to obscure the view of anyone who might turn around in the meanwhile.

[sblock=ooc]I'm not sure on how to roll / describe this, so I just put the whole plan there. It has to kind of happen all at once to work, anyway, so I didn't see it as discrete steps so much as one hopefully-smooth-though complex maneuver. We can stutter back a bit if necessary, of course, and I only updated the map to the first location where Eanos would begin. As I see it, the threats left are:

* the open door to the massage room

* nosy patrons who might not take well to a lady parading about.

The plan seeks to address both of them, through a combination of distraction and obfuscation, so I did both Stealth and Bluff (create distraction is Bluff, right?) rolls, and I figure you can apply them as needed. I figure Tyrien will have a Stealth roll of her own, as well:

Stealth without Ioun stone; bluff both to conceal Tyrien moving to steam room. (1d20+15=20, 1d20+13=23)[/sblock]

ETA: Sorry: *MAP LINK*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* Courtier's Outfit & Jewelry (avoids penalty to Diplomacy checks with nobles / courtiers).

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Nodding, Tyrien graps another towel and drapes it over her head like a hood of a cloak.

She whispers, "Okay, I am ready. Let's go."

Using  the cover provided by Eanos, she hustles across the open space to the  steam room door. Reaching the door, she pulls it open and enters the  doorway. Her body is blocked from view of the pool area by the door  itself as she holds it open for her red-headed escort to follow right  behind.

[sblock=Crunch]Stealth (1d20+16=34)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2013)

_*~ 3:57pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
Eanos comes up behind Tyrien now dressed in three towels and  they both peer into the mist of the steam room. There five people  sitting on towels wearing only loin cloths inside, their features fuzzy  with the obscuring mist of steam filling the entire room.  Already you  both are beginning to sweat from the oppressive heat and humidity.

There are benches around the walls for people to sit.

On  the bench to your right, just inside the door is a muscular looking  human.  He is leaning back against the wall, like he is dozing, except  his eyes open at your entrance and he looks your way. He says nothing.





Two  mist shrouded figures are across the room, slightly to the left. One  leaning against wall behind them, the other leaning forward with his  elbows on his knees. The one leaning forward is muscular, but nearly as  much like the man at the door, and the one leaning back is slender with  some dark facial hair. Neither are talking, but the one leaning back is  looking to the open door.

The other men in the corner to your  left are smaller, one stocky and the other just short, probably a gnome  and dwarf. They do not even look up, engrossed in their own  conversation. 

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Yeah, it actually makes sense to just do it in one shot. I  get the idea of what you wanted to do. The Massage Room door was  actually closed, so you did not have to worry about that. So I just  moved you across the room with Tryien to assist in moving you along to  the next thing.

The steam room has 20% concealment condition within it.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos barely has time to breathe in relief at the crossing when he realizes the steam room is just as crowded. Though, at least, the steam itself provides them some small measure of anonymity. No doubt the reason Blancher chose it. Taking a cue from Tyrien, Eanos brings the extra towel with which he'd been concealing his component pouch up to his face, as if wiping away sweat, and leaves it draped overhead, vageuly hood-like. Ostensibly, it's there to catch the sweat before it falls into his eyes. Practically, however, he rests the fabric such that it might help shade and obscure his features a bit more. The hanging ends are still free, then, to help conceal his pouches as he holds the towel in place. 

He gives a friendly nod to the human at the door: a polite acknowledgement, meant merely to dispel the suspicion being too brusque might cause. Assessing the forms, he decides the thinner figure across the way is the most likely half-elf, and takes a few steps in that direction. He stops short of the bench, giving Tyrien room to take the seat on Blancher's free side, where they might put her unique ... assets to use while still blocking view of her to the man on Blancher's other side. 

"Master Blancher?" Eanos says softly, continuing to play his role. "Goodness, but I have had such a day trying to find you."

[sblock=ooc]Hopefully I didn't get too meta moving to the Blancher token, but the description really did sort of set up that only one body type seemed likely, so I figure it makes sense. If moving closer reveals someone who couldn't possibly be Blancher, I'd be grateful if we could nix the dialogue. Otherwise, I think this works. He'd still wait for acknowledgement before making any introductions of his own. Map updated[/sblock]


*MAP*


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Still playing her role as the tart, looking pretty and bigger chested, Tyrien steps up with Eanos and smiles. 

Letting her companion do all the talking is nearly killing her, but she manages to curb her tongue to say simply, "Hi there."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2013)

_*~ 3:57pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
As you stand before the half-elf, the door to the steam room closes on its own, springing chain doing the work.  The man by the door says nothing but leans forward and watches the pair of you.  





Two men before you both are looking up at Eanos.  The one you suspect to be Blancher is indeed a half-elf, clearly seen as you got closer.  He answers with a neutral expression, "Yeah? Well here I am. But who the hell are you? I don't recall meeting you before."

"Nor your... friend." He glances circumspect at the towel wrapped female in the all-male bath house.

The gnome  and dwarf are still not paying attention. 

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]No worries, I meant for you to have Eanos know who was Blancher. Getting closer would have revealed it.[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2013)

"Silar Tonfirt, at your service, my good sir," Eanos says, with a smile. "No, we've not met, but you, good master Blancher, have developed _such_ a reputation. Up and coming merchant ready to take the nobility by storm. Goodness, but it's thrilling, and I am envious beyond envy. 

"But, well, my 'friend' here is kind of why I'm here. You see … " Eanos gestures to the partially-covered by towel décolletage the two of them managed to provide Tyrien's disguised self. 

"Well, of course you see it. It's hard not to. But you also see how bare and un-enhanced it is. My friend and I want to follow in your footsteps, to take the City of Glass by storm, and to do that, we need flash! Sizzle! And you, my new friend, are just the one to provide it, I'm quite sure, if…"

Eanos pretends only now to notice the attention they've gathered from the other two men. He feigns a bit of embarrassment, then turns, hands on his hips and hips cocked. 

"Boys, if you're going to ogle a man, you simply must learn to be more circumspect about it. Yes, it's an impressive stomach, but you'll never see what's further down under the towel if you can't be gentlemen."

[sblock=ooc]The room's a bit too tight to find a space where all three of us aren't kind of right up on people, so I'm trying a few things here, which may or may not be appropriate. The bluff is for convincing Blancher that Eanos' story is accurate. The Sense Motive is actually for the three all looking at him. He's trying to assess their intentions: hostile, curious, or, as his feint indicates, something else entirely.

Bluff; Sense Motive without ioun stone (1d20+13=28, 1d20+16=29)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 1/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2013)

_*~ 3:57pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_




 
Blancher's brows knit as he listens to the story and doesn't appear to  think Silar Tonfirt is full of it. But the idea may not be to his liking  either.





The man beside Blancher turns to look at the half-elf, "Boss?" Blancher waves a hand to dismiss the unspoken question.





The other guy by the door grunts, "Ya be careful with yar words."






Blancher  says, "It's alright. I think he just doesn't know who he is really  dealing with, boys." It is now quite obvious to Eanos that all three men  are together and have been looking at you during the exchange. So far  their attitudes have all been indifferent.

The half-elf looks up  with a smirk, "Master... Tooflirty, is it? I am not looking for a  protégé to mentor. Flattering as that might be. If you had come at a  more appropriate time I could listen to your proposal in more detail."

"But I am expecting someone and that is not you. So..." He makes a shooing gesture.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Same Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 28, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Oh, well, that's a relief," Eanos says, pitching his volume low again and pointing to Blancher's entourage. "I was worried for a moment that this was entirely a different kind of bathhouse, but security seems quite appropriate, considering."

As Tyrien continues to ply her artificially-enhanced curves in Blancher's view, Eanos takes the seat next to the merchant, the better to whisper what he has next to say.

"Much as I'm sure you have much to teach an up-and-comer, my interests are far more ... specific. Impressing the nobility takes finery. And if it were enough to simply have fancy things, my lady would have what she wants." here he glances affectionately to Tyrien, then returns to Blancher, [color=cc666]"But social reputation is about not just money, but pedigree. Pedigreed finery, then, would be just the sort of thing which would make the splash we need to begin our upward mobility.

"I have it on good authority that you have just such a set of storied jewels. And it is my hope that my lady might be just the set of dainty decolletage upon which those jewels might rest."[/color]


[sblock=ooc]I think I've managed to phrase things such that Eanos isn't technically lying, since he keeps saying he wants the jewels for "his lady," and just sort of letting glances to Tyrien insinuate that she's his lady instead of Elenore. I also wasn't sure if continuing the scenario he had already started needed a Bluff roll each post or not. I made another Bluff roll just in case. 

Bluff; Diplomacy (10) with silver tongued Haggler (3). (1d20+13=17, 1d20+13=32)

Boo-yah that is one sweet Diplomacy roll, though, so at least Eanos' last Silver Tongue wasn't wasted.  : [/sblock]


*MAP*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2013)

_*~ 3:57pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_




 
Blancher's finds the red-headed man likeable enough, not changing his attitude as Silar Tonfirt sits down and begins chatting away.  The flowery speech doesn't appear to be annoying the man after his attempt to rid himself of the seemingly foppish man went unheeded.

He laughs when the jewels are mentioned, a chuckle that is not snide or condescending. 

"My friend, I do not know who you have been talking to. But I am no merchant to sell jewelry to adorn your trophy girl here."

"I am sure she would like some fine earrings, bracelets, and a necklace. Probably a tiara.  Nice expense ones too. Oh, you surely have your work cut out for you pleasing her. I am afraid you might not have enough gold, though."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[sblock=OOC]I took the Diplomacy roll to keep him from getting upset at you not leaving. But I am not counting it as a change in attitude.[/sblock][/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos cocks his head to one side, a knowing smile on his lips as he whispers, "Ah, but only one person has the Lady Elenore's jewels, I'm afraid. Ever since she heard they no longer adorned the Lady, my friend has been on a mission to gather them for herself."

[sblock=ooc]I don't think Diplomacy change attitude accumulates, does it? If so, I can roll more of those, but for now, we'll just come out with Eanos's specific goal and throw some Sense Motive in to see how Blancher responds to the suggestion: 


Sense Motive w/o ioun stone (1d20+16=20)[/sblock]

Map unchanged. 


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien pipes up, "Oh, yes. I would very much like _those_ jewels."

"She  doesn't have them and probably would not sell them to me. Would you  happen to have them on you. Ooo, can I see them if you do?  Puuuleeeease?"

The half-elven girl nearly begs in her impersonation of a tart with very girlish tendencies.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_




 
"Riiiight."

Blancher frowns and looks back  and forth from the tart to the fop sitting next to him. He has a shrewd  look and chooses his words carefully, "No, I am not selling  them to you. I already have a buyer and have no intention of going back  on my deal with him."

"In fact he is due here shortly. If you  wish to buy them from him, good luck. But I doubt very much he will  sell. For him is very personal."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Same Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos glances to Tyrien, and the guards, and decides he'll give it one more try as a nice guy...

"Are you sure it's only personal for your buyer?" he asks coyly. He smiles as he continues, "I may not be well-known, but I _always_ do amazingly thorough research before seeking out financial transactions, you see. Now, you might get the vengeance you seek through your buyer, but it seems less than inspired, really.

"I mean, infighting between exes is certainly fun, but noble families seem to be bickering all the time. One honestly wonders if the elite will have time to even yawn over yet another bickering couple before one of the Boraga heirs manages to do something legitimately outrageous and snag the attention back.

"But a new shiny? Some little nobody who should have no means to obtain the heirlooms of nobles, but comes cavorting around in them anyway? Goodness, but I imagine _that_ might take a direct attack on the Gabbiano apartments in order to be kicked out of the spotlight. And the longer everyone keeps looking, the longer they see just how dangerous it is to trifle with you."

[sblock=ooc]I think this is the last piece of information Eanos has that might be useful in changing his mind by non-negative means, so we'll give it a shot, then it's on to Intimidation, I suppose: 

Diplomacy; Sense Motive w/o ioun stone (1d20+10=23, 1d20+16=35)[/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_





 
Blancher looks over at Eanos with scrutiny and calculation.

"You  are correct, this is personal for me as well.  I am making sure I get compensated for  what they are worth and having one persent surety that the jewels will  stay where I sell them for the foreseeable future."

"As much as  like to help you, these jewels are not going to be available to anyone  that could potentially sell them to the wrong person, even by accident.  Besides, I have made a deal and the person I am meeting is not one that I  want to have a vendetta with me."

"Now you answer something for me. Who told you about these jewels and my business arrangement?"

Blancher is friendly enough in his tone, but watching Eanos very carefully as he awaits and answer.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, even friendly and helpful would not change his mind. Just makes him nicer when he says, "no"  [/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Same Map*


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Ah. K. That's fine. I have a rules question here, then, since it looks like Intimidate only forces a character act "as if friendly." If I'm reading that right, then, Intimidate will actually be completely ineffective in getting any further to locating the jewels than Diplomacy was, with the added penalty of extra hostility afterward, yes? 

I'm going to think over my next move while I wait for an answer. Eanos isn't beyond just taking the jewels if necessary, since he's reasonably certain Elenore has a moral right to them (hooray Chaotic Good, there). I'm just not even sure, given his responses, that I have any good ideas on how to find the jewels in the first place. Then there's the extra complication that all of our stuff is in another room in need of gathering, so I'm not sure there's a good way to make any kind of getaway that doesn't involve losing expensive equipment and / or running naked through the streets of Venza.  

I'll throw a Perception check here, I guess, while I ponder. Maybe Eanos will get lucky and just see them if they're stashed near enough....

Perception w/o Ioun stone (1d20+12=19)[/sblock]

Map unchanged.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien follows the exchange and by-play as Eanos tries to convince the  half-elf to sell them the jewels. She thinks the red-headed man has been  very smooth talking, but it is not going to be enough.

The way  the man had been talking about the jewel's it sounded like he had them.  Cocking her head to the side, she looks him over.

"Could I at least look at the jewelry? You do have the items here with you, right?" She nods to the item next to Blancher on the bench.

[sblock=Crunch]Perception (1d20+15=34)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_




 
Blancher turns to the tart and nods, "Sure. They are right here for safekeeping."

He  places his hand on the small velvet lined pouch that has been sitting  beside him the whole time. Lifting it up, he opens it and pulls out a  necklace carefully. Letting the pouch sit beside him on the bench,  opposite side from Eanos, he lays the necklace out on a towel over his  lap.
[sblock=OOC]Yeah, it certainly would make no sense for  Intimidation to work when diplomacy failed with the NPC already   friendly.
I used the Perception rolls to make it flow with the  social interaction and had him show the jewels because of it. Of course, I have  been dropping hints that he had them along with his word  choice.[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Same Map*


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Let us say only that the servants of nobility are not nearly as unpliable to gold as your own, stalwart self," Eanos demurs in answer to Blancher's question. "To say more would betray business relationships of my own, and as you've made quite clear, such is unbecoming a good businessman."

Eanos looks longingly to the necklace when it's revealed, then turns his attention back to Tyrien with a sigh. 

"We've seen greatness, my lovely, but alas it appears purchase has been snatched from us. I suppose there is naught left but to allow our new friend to return his preciousness to whence it came and for us to take our leave," he blathers melodramatically as he stands. 

"My thanks for a brief glimpse, good sir. You may hide the glory away again until your good benefactor arrives." Here he sighs again. 

[sblock=ooc]Eanos' answer isn't a lie. He bribed several servants of nobility to get to Blancher, so it's plenty factual, as is his "I can't tell you more." It seems to me a vague enough answer to not require bluffing, but I can roll again if you need me to.

The Bluff roll below is to try to send a simple message to Tyrien: grab and go on the jewels once they're back in the bag. 

Essentially, I figure it would be harder to grab both the exposed necklace and the bag, especially as then it takes two hands or both characters grabbing stuff. I think this is enough to get the simple message across if I'm reading right: 

Secret message to Tyrien. (1d20+13=17)

If we manage surprise / initiative, Eanos is also planning to Litany of Sloth the guard by the door to try to avoid some AoO so we can run, FYI.[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP* (wasn't sure how to delete the prone indicator for Eanos, so I just moved it off the map).

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien catches Eanos's look and then turns her gaze to the necklace as  the half-elf puts it away in the pouch. If she understands his meaning  correctly, her partner is asking her to grab it and they will try to  make a dash of it.

She makes an attempt to distract the men looking at her as she makes her play for the pouch. 

"So  sorry, that is too bad. Whoops, look at this," Tyrien says in  distraction as she flipps her towel open to reveal her womanly parts. The attempt was probably too obviously staged.

[sblock=Crunch]Bluff (1d20+1=12)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_





Blancher had put the necklace away and his eyes go from the fop to the tart and back again. He is not fooled by either of you.

"Just hold on here."  He wriggles his fingers while enchanting some words.








His two bodyguards stand up and glare at you. So far they have not moved to attack.

[sblock=Spellcraft Check DC17]Blancher is casting Detect Thoughts, Will DC16[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos doesn't recognize the spell Blancher incants, but the fact that the man is doing so at all likely doesn't bode well. As Tyrien seems to have a clear idea of what Eanos has asked of her, he decides to do what he can to try to make their way out easier to accomplish. 

He turns to the guard by the door, and pours on the angry, jealous partner element as he moves to block view of Tyrien. "I would warn you to keep your leering eyes and wandering hands off of my lady friend unless you want one or both sets ruined," he growls. 

[sblock=ooc]Fail on the spellcraft, so he doesn't recognize the spell:

Spellcraft (1d20+4=15)

I don't think you can stack Bluff distractions, or I think they get massive penalties. So, let's see if a more traditionally inquisitor-y tactic helps. He'll try to demoralize the guard at the door in an effort to soften him up for if / when Tyrien makes her grab for the jewels: 


Intimidate (demoralize) vs. Yaro (1d20+13=22)[/sblock]

*SAME MAP*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien doesn't recognize the spell either and with her companion trying  to keep the guards off of them, she doesn't bother with subtly any more.  She really wished she had a bow, but if things really break down to  violence she at least has a knife.
She is suddenly glad she has it.

Forgetting  completely that she is supposed to be a tart and a lady, she says,  "Don't be casting any spells on me! "

She tries to kick Blancher to interrupt his concentration.

[sblock=Crunch]Attacking to trigger Initiative rolling
Kick Blancher (Non-lethal) (1d20+9=11,  1d3+2=5) & 2nd Kick Blancher (Non-lethal) (1d20+4=10,  1d3+2=3)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_










Yaro is taken aback by the sudden vehemence of the red-headed fop and looks hesitant.

Blancher doesn't react very fast as he was concentrating on his spell and Rolf was too slow to stop the half-elven tart from kicking his boss. The girl's feet are not big, but they are bony and leave bruises. She landed both.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware, they are flat-footed
Yaro starts shaken (2 rounds of -2Att)
20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Tyrien's attacks occur in Round 1, Blancher takes 8 Non-lethal dmg

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Gnome & Dwarf

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  22/30HP: (Prone -4AC) 8 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  42/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC13/FF 13/Touch 13/CMD14)  59/59HP: Shaken 2 rounds
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 1

Intimidate triggers combat and doesn't count for Round 1. Tyrien's move to attack triggers combat as well to cause Initiative Roll, but her actions are counted for Round 1 since you guys won.


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Lady grant us a swift retreat," Eanos whispers, clutching the key in his component bag as he brushes up against Tyrien's shoulder with his own. The half-elf feels a tingle along her spine, and finds herself possessed of an insight into using her own attacks to aid in finding cover. 

Eanos moves to the door, then, trying to keep the way open for Tyrien and an eye out for what will very likely be more trouble from outside the doors. 

[sblock=ooc]Okay, let's see if I can make good choices:

*Swift:* Invoke Escape judgment: Each time the inquisitor using this judgment hits an opponent with a melee or ranged attack, she can use a move action attempt to create a diversion to hide (see the Stealth skill).
*Standard:* Cast Lend Judgment, giving Tyrien the same advantage
*Move:* To doorway. Allies can move through each other's squares, so I believe this lets Tyrien run through with the jewels but forces the guards to have to deal with obstruction? Since they're flat footed, I don't think they get AoO for his move? [/sblock]


*UPDATED MAP*
[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 6/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
The gnome and dwarf, still seated in the other corner and jabbering  away, stop talking and look up in shock as violence breaks out.





Yaro  flies into a rage, attempting to overcome his fear of the red-headed  man's threats and he crouches to pull out a piece of wood from under the bench. The man takes  a mighty swing at Eanos with his club in both hands, but narrowly misses. "GraaAHH!"





Still clutching the bag of  jewelry tightly, Blancher pulls out his own dagger and then stands up on  the bench. He says, "Grab her and hold her still!"





Rolf makes a grab for the lithe half-elven tart with the sharp feet. Tyrien easily dodges his clumsy attempt. "Sorry boss."









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro still shaken (1 rounds of -2Att) & Raging
Door behind Eanos is closed
Yaro arms himself, missed with Power Attack
Blancher stands and arms himself
Rolf misses with grapple

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Gnome & Dwarf

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  22/30HP: (Prone -4AC) 8 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  42/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC11/FF 11/Touch 11/CMD14)  67/67HP: Shaken 1 rounds, Raging
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 2


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Now, I was all ready to play like a nice, nonviolent sort, and then you went and tried to bash my skull in. Foul on the play, and now the game changes," Eanos says, remaining in character. He brandishes his own dagger.

"Whisper the reasons he earns his pain," he mutters, and the blade glows briefly. He makes a solid slash at the rampaging man's side, but the thick steam obscures the actual form and the cut goes wide. 

"Lovey, how's it looking over there?" he asks of Tyrien, careful not to use her actual name. 

[sblock=ooc]Move: Draw dagger
Swift: Invoke Bane (vs. human)
Standard: Dagger attack (5) with Bane (2); Dagger damage; Bane bonus damage. (1d20+7=23, 1d4+1=3, 2d6=3)

Argh. Forgot about miss chance: Miss chance. (1d100=15)  Miss. 

Sigh. Well, it's not awful, I suppose. And it's not like Eanos wants to drop anyone. I probably could have played this round better, but by the time I realized what I should have done (Litany of Sloth on Blancher), I'd already rolled. Lesson learned.  [/sblock]

*SAME MAP*


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Escape Judgement (Hide distraction as move on a hit)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien sees the large man flying off the hand with anger issues and moves to help the red-headed man. She is not a great melee fighter, but a bit more experienced than her companion.

"I am just fine. Let me help you out."

She lashes out with her fist, aiming for Yaro's wrist. She dodges the swipe of his club and punches the hand holding the club. The man drops the club, and she steps away from Blancher and his dagger to quickly grab the club with both hands.

"Alright fellas, just give me the jewelry and this can end without somebody getting a caved in skull."

[sblock=Crunch]Disarm Yaro (1d20+9=20,  1d100=48)
DM Roll: Yaro AoO (1d20+8=12,  1d6+15=21,  1d100=8)
5ft Step & Move Action: Pick up Club
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Club
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
The gnome and dwarf get up from their bench and scramble towards the door, even though it is blocked at the moment. "Hey, let us out of here!"





Yaro shakes is numb hand and roars, "BITCH!" He makes a grab to take back the club. The tart hits him in the arms for the trouble and he misses.





Blancher makes an oratory performance, "Lads, remember thy oaths and defend our honor! Beat the crap out of these dung eaters!"

Rolf, take this." He hands his knife to the other man.





Rolf takes the weapon, "Thanks, boss." However, he misses the lithe woman in the misty steam.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro Raging & no weapon
Door behind Eanos is closed
Yaro hit with AoO 9 dmg, misses Disarm
Blancher Inspires Courage +1, gives dagger to Rolf
Rolf misses Tyrien

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Gnome & Dwarf

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   64/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  22/30HP: (Prone -4AC) 8 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  42/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC11/FF 11/Touch 11/CMD20)  59/67HP:  Raging
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 3


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Much appreciated, lovey," Eanos says as Tyrien takes the club out of Yaro's hands. Knowing that the raging fists might still be a threat, Eanos keeps one eye on the man as he calls to Blancher, "Now, really, all this sitting about in a steam bath, has it really done you any good? I think you've gone soft, myself. That bag seems such a weight for you, might as well hand it over."

A soft whispering seems to surround the half-elf, who does seem just a bit slower as a result. 

"Sorry to have our sparring practice right here and now, dears," Eanos says to the small folk. "But I promise if you take your seats again, we'll be just a tiny bit more. Lovey, I think you'll find Blancher isn't quite so frisky if this time, if you see what I mean?"

Realizing Tyrien is in a better position to grab the bag now, he concentrates on the thug in front of him. This time, his strike is true, and the blade sinks deep into the man's shoulder.

"Now, mayhap you should sit and calm down before you really get hurt, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]It seems impossible that he could convince the little folk that this was all in good fun, but what the heck, maybe they're a little drunk or something. Can't hurt:

Bluff little folk because why not? (1d20+13=25)

I thought folks without Improved Unarm didn't threaten for AoO, but I can't seem to find that, only that they provoke AoO when they attack unarmed. So I think Blancher could ruin a disarm attempt unless Eanos nips that in the bud. If I've got that wrong, then I'd like to change the spell target to the thug with the dagger, instead. Otherwise...


*Swift*: Cast Litany of Sloth on Blancher. No save, 1 round unable to AoO or cast defensively for him. 

Concentration (cast defensively), DC 17 (1d20+9=18)

Tyrien should now be able to 5' step and make a disarm attempt to get the bag, then, without having to worry about an AoO ruining the attempt. 

*Standard*: Dagger attack vs. Yaro (5) with Bane (2); Dagger damage; Bane bonus damage;miss chance (1d20+7=21, 1d4+1=2, 2d6=8, 1d100=86)

10 damage to Yaro.

Between the AoO he'd open himself to, and letting the little folk out to call for help, Eanos is staying put this round. [/sblock]

*SAME MAP*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Escape Judgement (Hide distraction as move on a hit)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*component pouch / towel. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (4/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






With things turning into an outright melee, Tyrien is not about to stop  swinging the club to until she feels comfortable that she will not take a  knife for her troubles.

She steps behind the raging brute and swings the club with both hands at his back. The club crackles with arcane energy. One of the blows lands.

"Now,  now. I would be careful when you insult a girl. I tend to take it  personally. You are lucky I don't have a bow and only snatched away your  club."

[sblock=Crunch]5ft Step: Updated Map
Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack on Yaro (Flanking): 1st Attack on Yaro (1d20+11=29,  1d6+4=6,  1d100=95), 2nd Attack on Yaro (1d20+6=22,  1d6+4=5,  1d100=2)-Misses: 6 dmg total
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Club
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
The gnome and the dwarf are not so sure this all a friendly brawl, not  once daggers and clubs come out. "We don't pay membership  for gladiator entertainment. Get out of the way!" The gnome  opens the door and they both slip through.











Blancher points at the deadly tart with Yaro's club and says, "Gang up on her and get that club away from her. The we are going to see who's the boss!" Yaro makes an attempt to grapple the lithe half-elven girl in an effort to hold her still and receives another bash with the club. His attempt fails miserably and he steps out from between the man and woman.

Rolf steps up and slashes again with the knife, trying to cut Tyrien. The blade slices her arm. Then he hands the knife back to Blancher who steps closer to Tyrien and takes it, taking a swipe at her as well. His cuts scratches her as well.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro Raging & no weapon
Door behind Eanos is open, but will close on its own beginning of Round 5
Yaro took 10dmg from AoO, misses grapple
Rolf hits Tyrien 5 dmg, hands knife to Blancher
Blancher maintains Inspire Courage +1, hits Tyrien 3 dmg


Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Gnome & Dwarf

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   56/64 HP remaining; 8 dmg
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth
Abilities Used: Bane (2 rounds)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  22/30HP: 8 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  42/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC11/FF 11/Touch 11/CMD20)  32/67HP:  Raging
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Yeah, you can only take an AoO if it will not provoke an AoO  in turn. Though not applicable in this case, I think between two people  without Imp Unarmed Strike, they might be about to take AoO if an  action provokes normally. I switched the Litany to Rolf.

Eanos has the option to stop their overrun movement and take an AoO on the gnome or dwarf if he wants.[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 4


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos swears under his breath as the little men push past him. He's disinclined to harm them to halt their escape, as--unlike Blancher's men--they've posed him no violent threat.

Seeing that Tyrien can't be swayed to take the jewels and attempt to flee, Eanos sets to evening out the number of attackers. With a whispered request to his patron deity, Eanos summons a glowing shortbow into existence. It looses a bolt at Yaro, but the steam seems to stymie even magical attacks.  

[sblock=ooc]Swift(?): Drop Bane effect. I don't actually see dropping the effect listed, but since the rounds don't have to be taken consecutively, it seems perfectly logical that he can turn it off if he has the actions available? No reason to waste a round when he can't attck.

Standard: Cast Spiritual Weapon into C53 (has to attack 'from my direction,' so I think it has to be on the right side of Blancher and his folk). Yaro and Rolf currently unarmed, so neither gets an AoO, so I didn't try to cast it defensively.

Spiritual Weapon attack vs. Yaro; Damage; miss chance (1d20+7=18, 1d8+2=9, 1d00=1)

Oh, for the love of ... miss.[/sblock]

I don't know how to add icons, or I'd have put in the spiritual weapons, so  *SAME MAP* barring that. 


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Escape Judgement (Hide distraction as move on a hit), Spiritual Weapon (Ranged Attack +07, Damage: 1d8+2)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*dagger. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 4/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tryien steps next to Eanos and keeps focused on the bruiser with anger issues. With it crackling with arcane energy, she slams it down on the bodyguard who use to own the club twice.

"How do you like that? I bet it didn't do that in your hands."

[sblock=Crunch]5ft Step: Updated Map
Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack on Yaro : 1st Attack on Yaro (1d20+9=24,  1d6+4=9, 1d100=52) , 2nd Attack on Yaro (1d20+9=17,  1d6+4=9,  1d100=57) = 18 dmg total
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Club (Arcane Strike)
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
The door shuts and you are alone with your fracas in the steam room for now.












Blancher grits his teeth and keeps his inspiration oration going, "Fight, fight, ya gotta fight for your right to party!"  Despite the bad poetry, it works. He cuts the half-elf with the knife and hands it to Rolf as he steps behind the man. Rolf takes the knife and jabs the tart with it good. 

Yaro makes a play for disarming the red-head man to get his knife instead. The punch to strike the wrist misses.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro Raging & no weapon
Door behind Eanos shuts
Yaro tries to disarm Eanos, fails
Blancher maintains Inspire Courage +1, hits Tyrien 3 dmg, hands knife to Rolf
Rolf hits Tyrien 7 dmg

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Gnome & Dwarf

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   46/64 HP remaining; 10 dmg
Eanos:    41/41 HP remaining;  

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon (5/6 rounds remain)
Abilities Used: Bane (2 rounds)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  22/30HP: 8 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  42/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC11/FF 11/Touch 11/CMD20)  14/67HP:  Raging
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]You need an account at Ditzie to upload images into your personal gallery. Then you can actually open up one of mine and follow the hierarchy to the main lists of galleries and go to your own. Then you can change the image to anything you uploaded.

Or, you can just let me do it. [/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 5

Eanos gets AoO on Yaro in Round 4. Pre-roll one for Round 5 too.


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Now, now, big man, no taking other people's toys," Eanos says, slashing at Yaro's forearm as he grabs for the blade. A quick whisper, and the blade glows momentarily again, making a much more painful slice across the guard's ribs. Yaro gasps and falls to the ground. 

Eanos turns the Tte glowing shortbow toward the remaining guard, but it misses its attack. Apparently, Issolatha knows fewer secrets about these men than others. 

"Sure you don't want to reconsider, dear boy?" Eanos asks Blancher. 

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I made a mess of things, and I'm going to apologize.

* First screwup: I thought I was being efficient and rolled all three of Eanos' attacks (including the pre-rolled AoO) together. Then I realized I screwed up and rolled all these assuming the Bane, forgetting Eanos had dismissed it, so the first AoO wouldn't benefit from it. The results listed in the action summary below reflect the actual damage from that attack, but here's the link to the roll: 

 1) AoO dagger (5) + Bane (2) vs. Yaro; damage; bane damage; miss chance 2) Dagger attack (5) + Bane (2) vs. Yaro; damage; bane damage; miss chance 3) Pre-rolled AoO dagger (5) + Bane (2); damage; bane damage; miss chance (1d20+7=21, 1d4+1=4, 2d6=8, 1d100=33, 1d20+7=14, 1d4+1=3, 2d6=8, 1d100=66, 1d20+7=10, 1d4+1=5, 2d6=8, 1d100=76)



*AoO*: Hit for 4 damage
*Swift*: Bane vs. humans on dagger
*Standard*: Attack Yaro: Hit for 11 damage

* Second screwup: I wasn't paying close attention to Yaro's remaining HP, and rolled the Spiritual Weapon against him when he'd have already been down. It's pretty much out of character for Eanos to do that. He has a move action left, though, which he could use to re-target the weapon. I'm assuming that would be acceptable, since it misses anyway, so it's not like I'm getting an extra hit out of it. So, the roll says "vs. Yaro," but it's really vs. Rolf. So, amended, the end of Eanos' turn looks like this: 

*Move*: Re-target Spiritual Weapon to Rolf
*Spiritual weapon vs. Rolf *: Spiritual Weapon attack vs. YaroRolf; Damage; Miss chance. (1d20+7=12, 1d8+2=5, 1d100=87) Miss. [/sblock]

*Same Map*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Escape Judgement (Hide distraction as move on a hit), Spiritual Weapon (Ranged Attack +07, Damage: 1d8+2)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*dagger. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 3/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 3/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien looks to end the fight faster. "It is only a matter  of time before those two short fellows return with the guards. They we  all get tossed out of here. You should not have stole that jewelry and  tried to sell it."

She already is beginning to tell the story of how they came to be brawling in the steam room.

"I don't want to kill you, but I fear your angry friend is already gone."

[sblock=Crunch]5ft Step: Updated Map
Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack on Blancher: 1st Attack Blancher (AS) (1d20+9=15,  1d6+4=7,  1d100=8) - Missed , 2nd Attack Blancher (AS) (1d20+4=21,  1d6+4=7,  1d100=96) = 7 dmg total
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Club (Arcane Strike)
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
With Yaro down the odds are more in your favor... for the moment.








Rolf slashes at the tart and the cut opens up the skin of her belly, draw blood. Then he gives the knife to his boss.

Blancher keeps up his bad oration, "I promised them to another, that is a hitch. I acquired these items fair and square, bitch!" He takes the knife again and cuts at the red-headed man.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro dying and bleeding out
Rolf hits Tyrien 12 dmg, hands knife to Blancher
Blancher maintains Inspire Courage +1, hits Eanos 4 dmg

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Gnome & Dwarf

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   34/64 HP remaining; 12 dmg
Eanos:    37/41 HP remaining;  4 dmg

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon (3/6 rounds remain)
Abilities Used: Bane (3 rounds)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  15/30HP: 8 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  42/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC0)  -10/59HP:  Dying
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]No worries, mate. Thanks for explaining and there is no  issue on redirecting things after learning results. I often do that for  people during my update if they miss it.[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 6


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I don't know if it's my computer, or the link, or ditzie, but I'm having a lot of trouble getting the map up. So long as everyone's in reach, though, I don't know that it matters, but I thought I'd mention it in case you have trouble, too[/sblock]

"The lady has a point," Eanos says. "How _does_ one explain having distinctive family jewels from a family to which one is not a member? Do you think your imminent friend is likely to vouch for you? I somehow doubt he's interested in getting his hands dirty, or he'd not be meeting in a secret club, would he? You have a man to tend to. If you don't want to risk losing the other, or the other's loyalty as you declare your men disposible, I'd suggest valuing man over trinkets."

"The gods have been known to punish those men who value their wealth over their fellows," he adds, and there seems to be a harsh whisper swirling about Eanos' blade at the words. Whatever effect might be had from the whisper goes unknown, however, as the red-haired man's swing goes frustratingly wide. 

[sblock=ooc]*Move* redirect spiritual weapon to Blancher

Spiritual weapon attack: Spiritual Weapon vs. Blancher;damage;miss chance (1d20+7=11, 1d8+2=7, 1d100=20) Miss

*Swift*: Change to Destruction Judgement (+3 weapon damage).

*Standard:* Attack Blancher

Dagger attack (5) + Bane (2) vs. Blancher; Damage (1d4+1) w/ Destruction judgment (+3); Bane Damage; Miss chance (1d20+7=8, 1d4+4=6, 2d6=8, 1d100=55)

Miss. Using Determination for an attack re-roll

Determination (Aggression) Re-roll: Attack (5) + Bane (2) vs. Blancher; Dagger damage with Destruction Jugement; Bane damage; miss chance (1d20+7=9, 1d4+4=8, 2d6=6, 1d100=32)

.... which also misses. Ugh. 

*Conditional*: I'm going to go ahead and pre-declare a use of the Warning version of Determination for Tyrien if anyone's attacks against her this round hit. Forces the attacker to re-roll the attack roll only and use the second result. [/sblock]


SAME MAP

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Destruction Judgment (+3 Weapon Damage), Spiritual Weapon (Ranged Attack +07, Damage: 1d8+2)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:*dagger. 

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien is a bit unperturbed by the back and forth of the taunts and verbal sparring.

"I  am going to patch up your friend, as I would hate to see him die  unnecessarily. If you attack me while I do it, then he dies and so will  you!"

She is not sure how this brawl is going to play out  when the guards and bathhouse staff show up. Better to not have to  worry about a murder as well.

Taking the chance, Tyrien steps  behind the bodyguard and touches the dying brawler as she casts a  healing spell. She doesn't worry about getting sliced for her troubles,  and will blame Blancher if he does cut her.

[sblock=Crunch]5ft Step: Updated Map
Healing on Yaro: CLW on Yaro (1d8+1=9)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Club (Arcane Strike)
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 2/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
Yaro stops dying, yet remains unconscious.








Blancher replies, "Do whatever you like to him. He is fired anyway. Rolf, get this guy out of the way."

Rolf makes an attempt to grapple with the red-headed man in front of the door. Eanos slashes his hand badly and the attempt fails.

Blancher  agrees to not cut the lithe tart, figuring it is better for her to do  whatever she wants to Yaro instead of bashing him with the stolen club.  He stops his oration and goes for trying to get past the red-headed fop.  He opens the door and tumbles past and out of the steam room.














Once the door is  open, you can see bathhouse guards coming towards the steam room,  leather cudgels in hand. They are coming to intervene. The first sees the knife in Blancher's hand and steps forward to try smashing him to the ground. The leather club glances off the half-elf's shoulder. "Drop the knife!"

 The other two guards coming join him and fourth is coming.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro stable, but below 0HP
Rolf failed grapple, took 15 dmg from Eanos in AoO
Blancher maintains Inspire Courage +1, opens door, tumbles past
Guard 1 hit Blancher 4 dmg, non-lethal
Guard 2, 3, 4 double moved

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Guards

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   34/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    37/41 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon (2/6 rounds remain), CLW(Tyrien)
Abilities Used: Bane (3 rounds), Judgements
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  11/30HP: 12 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  27/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC0)  -1/59HP:  Unconscious, stable
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Normally, I check the link to Ditzie on preview. So it was  fine last night. Opened okay on my iPhone today as well.  Now is okay too. {Shrugs}
I did have someone else report a issue with another map today as well.[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 7


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Oh, thank GOODNESS!" Eanos calls out, dropping his own blade while Blancher has the guards' attention. "And this horrible, glowing bow he's conjured! Make it go away, as well!" he pleads, waving at the spiritual weapon, which does, indeed, fade from view. He can only hope Tyrien sees his gambit. 

"Master Blancher, I beg you to forego any further injury to your reputation and stop this mad, felonious path! Surrender!" Eanos calls.

[sblock=ooc]Even if the armed and armored guards are glass jaws, Eanos isn't interested in getting into a brawl involving them, and so he's doing his best to enlist their aid by painting Blancher as much of a threat as he can.

*Free*: Drop dagger
*Standard* Dismiss Spiritual Weapon
*Move / Free*: Bluff the guards into believing the violent spell is Blancher's:
*Swift*: Dismiss Bane

Bluff (dismiss?) (1d20+13=32)

[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*



[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Destruction Judgment (+3 Weapon Damage)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:* None

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Unable to really see what is going on outside the steam room, Tyrien only hears Eanos calling for surrender. She steps over next to Eanos.

She adds to the foe in front of her, "I think you are left to fend for yourself. Gonna surrender?"

With  the club held in both hands, cocked over her shoulder, she doesn't take  any chances and is prepared to strike Rolf if he doesn't listen to her. 

If he does, she tosses the club into the corner to her left.

[sblock=Crunch]5ft Step: Updated Map
Readied attack: Club vs. Rolf (non-lethal) or drop the club other wise.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Club (Arcane Strike)
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_




Rolf doesn't push to continue the fight, not without a weapon at least.  "Alright, alright. I think I am fired anyway." Tyrien tosses her stole club into the corner.





Blancher is pinned between guards that are threatening to finish the job  that the lithe tart started and the lying fop with red hair.  He drops  the dagger and gestures behind him, "He's a liar! This man should  not have even been admitted. Never mind that there is a woman with him in the  steam room."














The guards hold off bludgeoning the half-elf to the ground and remark, "What the hell is going on?"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro stable, but below 0HP
Blancher gets 21 on diplomacy to fail versus Eanos's Bluff

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Guards

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   34/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    37/41 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon, CLW(Tyrien)
Abilities Used: Bane (3 rounds), Judgements
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  11/30HP: 12 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  27/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC0)  -1/59HP:  Unconscious, stable
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I think dismissing spells and things like Bane are Free Actions.[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 8

While combat is apparently over, we are going to transition to opposed social skill checks to talk your way out of it.
First exchange goes to Eanos from last round.


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]I can't find anything on Bane, but I did confirm that dismissing spells is a standard action, at least according to PFSRD.  It's buried a bit in the Cast a Spell section, though, so I only recently ran into it. link[/sblock]

Confronted by the wall of guards, Eanos falters a moment. 

"What's going on is that this man--" he points to Blancher--"and his goons assaulted my dear friend, for starters. Hitting a helpless woman. Who does that, I ask you?"

[sblock=ooc]

Ugh. This is going to hurt:

Bluff. (1d20+13=15)

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Destruction Judgment (+3 Weapon Damage)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:* None

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien opens her mouth to help her companion, completely heedless that women are not even supposed to be in the bath house to begin with.

"Liars and cheats, that's who! He and his friend cut me with a knife too. Look at my arm!"

"This man is a thief too."

The half-elven girl even tries to push their luck a bit.

[sblock=Crunch]Prep Timely Inspiration just in case it will help Eanos
Bluff, Aid Another (1d20+1=20), brings Eanos's check upto 17 or 18[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Club (Arcane Strike)
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2013)

_*~ 3:58pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_




Rolf moves away from the lithe tart and sits down on the bench.





Blancher response is smooth at the obvious slander. "Oh come, come now. Let us not throw around such insults that no one will believe. I have been a member here for a long time. Who are you going to trust?"














The lead guard looks at Eanos and frowns, "He has a point. You are a newcomer and recent member." He neglects to add briber to the list.

The rest of the bath house has stopped what they were doing and watching the events play out.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 9





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro stable, but below 0HP
Blancher gets 32 on diplomacy to beat Eanos's Bluff

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Guards

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   34/64 HP remaining; 
Eanos:    37/41 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon, CLW(Tyrien)
Abilities Used: Bane (3 rounds), Judgements
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  11/30HP: 12 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  27/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC0)  -1/59HP:  Unconscious, stable
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Okay so a spell that doesn't require concentration to maintain needs an action to dismiss. Makes sense. However, thinks that are counted in rounds used (Bane, Rage, Bardic Performance, etc...) Have stipulations of what it takes to keep them in effect, yes? Therefore, if you don't keep it in effect, it drops for free I think.

Btw, this is not ending up how I planned it. But I am rolling with it.  Tyrien would not snatch the jewels in the fight, but she would now if Eanos were to communicate that.[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 9

Guard swaying is even now.


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]lol. Well, that makes two of us. 

I'd be more than happy to make a snatch and run attempt, except that there's a literal wall of guards to get past. I'm looking at the layout of the bathhouse, and I'm having trouble figuring out anywhere that would give us enough freedom of movement to make a run for it if we snatched the jewels. And that still leaves not-super-cheap magic items abandoned in the lockers (and we're running down the street in towels again How far. [/sblock]

"If this is the kind of clientele you serve, I do very much worry about the ethical center of your business model," Eanos returns.

"I apologize. That's quite unfair of me. My blood, well, it grows quite warm in the face of injustice. The fact is I myself thought the good Master Blancher a fellow of poise and influence, only to discover, as he bragged about the method by which he had stolen wealth from an innocent, that he was nothing but a thief in noble clothing.

"But surely, gentlemen, we need not have this conversation in the very open air? Mayhap we could retire to the lockers and return ourselves to a more acceptably-attired appearance?"

[sblock=ooc]I won't lie. I'm pretty much flailing here. I can't come up with anything that doesn't end in a complete mess. But, at least Eanos seems to be lying a bit better now:

Bluff (1d20+13=23)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Destruction Judgment (+3 Weapon Damage)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:* None

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2013)

Tyrien is not sure they can talk their way out of this with Blancher  talking. Best case results she is seeing appears to be getting tossed  out and they do not have what they came for.

She snarls under her breath to Eanos, "Enough of this. Shut the door and grab my jewels back will you."

Tyrien reaches to pull Blancher's shoulders back and into the steam room. She drags him back inside and way from the door.

"Try to talk us out of here and not arrested, if you can."

[sblock=Crunch]Prep Timely Inspiration just in case it will help Eanos
Drag Maneuver (1d20+9=23) Moves Blancher 10 feet, updated map
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Club (Arcane Strike)
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock] *Updated Map*

[sblock=OOC]Agreed, I am not sure if opposed social checks are a  viable method to resolve this anyway. They are often just luck. Not what  I planned for the encounter at all and you have been hampered by Tyrien  not being a fully free thinking player.

Since you did not  actually do actions, perhaps we can try something else. After Tyrien,  you would still have actions that do not necessarily interfere with your  last dice roll. So, it is still your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"_Your_ je...? Oh, of course, dearie," Eanos says, quickly catching onto the change in tactics and snatching at the bag of jewels as Tyrien pulls Blancher and his silvered tongue out of the room. Eanos steps into the vacated space, pulling the door closed with him.

"You'll have to pardon her. My lady does not take well to those who steal her shinies. As I was saying?" he continues, flashing the shine of trinkets quickly. "What kind of honest man runs about with jewels stuffed in a nondescript bag? The kind who is trying to sneak his ill-gotten gains off to a fence.

"If we can but collect our things and leave, I can promise you on all the gods worth trusting that we shan't bother this establishment again. Surely a quick return to peace would benefit your membership?" He nods surruptitiously to the agitated members in the large common area.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I hope I understood this right.

So, Standard CMB to take the jewels. If I read right, taking something in a hand requires disarm even if you're 'stealing' it:

Disarm (take jewels) (1d20+5=22)

Not bad given Eanos' abysmal bonus. I'm hoping a bard doesn't have a great CMD. 

Move: through the door. I'm not sure if I can pull it closed as part of the movement or not. If not, it shuts on its own if previous experience is relevant, so not a big deal.

I didn't re-bluff, since we were saying these actions were part of the same "round," yes?[/sblock]


*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Destruction Judgment (+3 Weapon Damage)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:* None

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 20, 2013)

_*~ 3:59pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
Eanos succeeds snatching the pouch from the half-elf's hand and shuts the door.








Blancher objects to the taking of the jewels, but he has the strong tart  to deal with after the red-headed fop steps out of the steam room and  shuts the door. "Hey! You are going to pay for this! What  the hell are you doing? Get this bitch!" He yells at his seated  bodyguard.

The man stands up and tries to wrap his arms around the half-elven girl. A stiff arm block prevents him. 

Blancher bends to pick up the dropped knife near the door. He whirls around and slashes at the half-elven tart. He mananges a scratching cut as the woman evades the worst of the swipe.














The guards look at Eanos with frowns on their faces and glance over his shoulder.

The  lead guard is skeptical, "Yeah, I think it is safe to say  your trial membership is going to be revoked. This quite the disruption  and can... be bad for business." He gives Eanos a look and  raises his eyebrows.

The other guards follow his lead and glance at him and then back at Eanos.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 10





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro stable, but below 0HP
Rolf stands, and misses grapple
Blancher gets dagger, hits Tyrien 2 dmg
Guards failed Sense Motive

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Guards

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   32/64 HP remaining; 2 dmg
Eanos:    37/41 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon, CLW(Tyrien)
Abilities Used: Bane (3 rounds), Judgements
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  11/30HP: 12 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  27/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC0)  -1/59HP:  Unconscious, stable
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]You can 5ft step and then use Move Action to shut the door, so it all works out.

To  know what is going on in the steam room will require Perception Check  on listening. I rolled the guards for their turns.[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 10

Bluffs are no longer opposed by Blancher, but guards' Sense Motive


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos pauses a moment as he notes the lead guard's expression, then nods, his expression contrite.

"But of course," he returns. "I'm a businessman myself, and I fully understand the impact such events can have. I'll be happy to do what I can to compensate for the inconvenience, of course--" here he raises his own eyebrows similarly to the lead guard. "If you gentlemen could help me collect my lady and help us leave with our property, letting you return your establishment to its normal tranquility?"

[sblock=ooc]Eanos is assuming the guard's asking for some money, and is offering the same if they'll help the two of them get the heck out of dodge with their gear and the jewels


Bluff (1d20+13=25)


Perception (1d20+13=22)[/sblock]


SAME MAP

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Destruction Judgment (+3 Weapon Damage)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:* None

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 2/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien snarls, "You want to play that way again?! Alright, you asked for it!"

She reaches under her towel, and gives both men a view of her panties. But in her hand is the dagger she smuggled in. Charging it with arcane energy she slashes the blade at Blancher. She cuts him good.

[sblock=Crunch]Draw Weapon, Activate Arcane Strike
1st Attack (AS) (1d20+9=16,  1d4+3=6, 1d100=73)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dagger (Arcane Strike)
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2013)

_*~ 3:59pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_







Blancher slices again and delivers another little cut. "Hey! I am paying you!" He snarls at his bodyguard in return as the lithe woman is armed and too dangerous. "Sorry, boss. Give it up, she is deadly with that thing."

Blancher is too stubborn, "You and your pal owe me for those jewels if you keep them."














The lead guard nods and none of his comrades object.

"Okay, let us conclude this and you can leave. Never to be seen again in this place." 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 11





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro stable, but below 0HP
Rolf backs off again
Blancher hits Tyrien 2 dmg
Guards failed Sense Motive

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Guards

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   30/64 HP remaining; 2 dmg
Eanos:    37/41 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon, CLW(Tyrien)
Abilities Used: Bane (3 rounds), Judgements
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  05/30HP: 12 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  27/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC0)  -1/59HP:  Unconscious, stable
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 11

No need to roll Social checks, you got them.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*







Tyrien scoffs, "Yeah, right. We might do that."

She slashes again, but misses both times.

[sblock=Crunch]Activate Arcane Strike
Full Attack: 1st Attack Blancher (AS) (1d20+9=20,  1d4+3=4,  1d100=10), 2nd Attack Blancher (AS) (1d20+4=8,  1d4+3=5,  1d100=100)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dagger (Arcane Strike)
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2013)

Eanos sighs and nods.

"Rest assured, my good man," he responds. He turns and opens the door.

"Now, I'll just claim my lady and--" he catches sight of the brandished blades. 

"I tell you. You see what we've been putting up with?" Eanos says with exasperation, looking back to the guards. "Assaulting a woman. Again. And while she's outnumbered, even. Blancher, we've hashed things out, so unless you think it wise to assault four guardsmen in addition to my lady, I suggest you lay the weapons down and leave off."

He tries to grab for the blade, but his attempt is awkward at best.

"Boys, I'd be happy for any help you can supply?"

[sblock]*Move-equivalent*: Open door
*Swift*: Cast Litany of Sloth. No AoO for Blancher this round.
*Free*: 5' step
*Standard* Disarm attempt:

Disarm attack roll; miss chance (1d10+5=12, 1d100=85)

Bollocks.  Okay, reading over Combat Maneuvers, they call the roll an attack roll, so I think Eanos' Determination power can be used to try again. Of course, that roll fails, too, so even if I've got it wrong, it doesn't affect the outcome: 

Aggression re-roll: Disarm attack roll; miss chance. (1d10+5=11, 1d100=63)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Argh. My token duped again. I tried to double click and select delete, but that didn't seem to do anything. . Eanos is in the room







*UPDATED MAP*




[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Destruction Judgment (+3 Weapon Damage)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:* None

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 1/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2013)

*Updated Map*

[sblock=OOC]Heh, you get to roll 1d20 instead of 1d10 for your Disarms checks. It makes it much easier to beat his CMD that way.   No worries on duplicate tokens. Just drag them off to the side. 

I fixed the map. Turns out there were three Eanos tokens stacked together. Weird. 

Also you cannot move diagonally through doorways or around corners in my games. I corrected the 5ft step placement too.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]*headdesk*  Typo + copy and paste = twice the brain-deadness on the rolling. Sorry! 

disarm; miss chance (1d20+5=6, 1d100=74)

re-rolling the re-roll with the proper die; miss chance. (1d20+5=12, 1d100=96)

Mind you, the results are still crap, so I guess it doesn't matter quite so much. Eanos is not made for combat maneuvers, I guess.  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 27, 2013)

_*~ 3:59pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_




Blancher taunts his bodyguard, "You are so fired and will never work in this city again!" He steps to the side to get out from in between you two and slices at the red-headed fop.














The door shuts on its own behind Eanos and he just hears the lead guard say, "Yeah, yeah. Hurry up and get out of here." 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 12





[sblock=Combat Information]20% Concealment in effect (roll 1d100, Miss on 1-20)
Yaro stable, but below 0HP
Rolf backs off again
Blancher misses Eanos
Guards failed Sense Motive

Initiative:
Tyrien and Eanos
Blancher, Yaro and Rolf
Guards

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   30/64 HP remaining; 2 dmg
Eanos:    37/41 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon, CLW(Tyrien)
Abilities Used: Bane (3 rounds), Judgements
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Blancher (AC14/FF 11/Touch 14/CMD16)  05/30HP: 12 Non-lethal dmg
Rolf        (AC13/FF 11/Touch 13/CMD14)  27/42HP: 
Yaro       (AC0)  -1/59HP:  Unconscious, stable
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 12


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 27, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien steps up and stabs the half-elf and his eyes roll up. Blancher collapses to the floor, unconscious.

"There that is done. Let's get the jewels and get out of here."

[sblock=Crunch]Activate Arcane Strike
5ft Step, Updated Map
Attack: 1st Attack Blancher (AS) (1d20+9=23,  1d4+3=6,  1d100=97)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dagger (Arcane Strike)
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock] *Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos sighs in relief, holding up the bag he earlier snatched from Blancher as he quickly crosses and grabs his dagger, returning it to its sheath under his towel. 

"Our escort awaits, love," he offers, opening the door. 

[sblock=ooc]If I'm reading right, Blancher doesn't need stabilizing because he fell unconscious from going to HP less than the nonlethal damage he was carrying, yes? If not, Eanos will probably encourage Tyrien to stabilize him if possible. Otherwise: time to get the heck out of dodge.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Destruction Judgment (+3 Weapon Damage)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:* None

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 1/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2013)

_*~ 3:59pm: The Roses - Bath House ~
*_
Blancher is unconscious and not dying. 














The guards have mostly moved off to the side, letting Eanos and Tyrien have a mostly clear path to return to the changing room.  The lead guard is the only one standing in your path, but he jerks a thumb back over his shoulder to motion you to get going.









*OOC:*


Combat: Over





[sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   30/64 HP remaining;
Eanos:    37/41 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon, CLW(Tyrien)
Abilities Used: Bane (3 rounds), Judgements
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*        *GM:*  Eanos received 600xp for the skill challenge and 2400xp for beating Blancher and company. He actually reached level 7 before the end of the battle on 6 Nov 2013 (23004XP).


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien tucks her dagger away after wiping it off on the towel. The towels she is still wearing are already blooding from several little cuts she received and she looks a wreck. With the opportunity to get out there with their objective completed, she nods in agreement.

"Sure. I am not wanting to be here any longer than we have to. Get me out of here."

She loops her arm around Eanos's and expects to be escorted from the premises. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, got triple-teamed by holidays, work, and illness. Bleeech. Not to ask for toom any spoilers, but do I need to worry about leveling Eanos, or are we largely in wrap up now? I didn't know if you have any other encounters in mind. It'll be a day or so before I can do the level up, as I'm playing catchup all over the place, but I figured if there's only tbx from here on out, the leveling wouldn't be essential.[/sblock]

Eanos continues playing his foppish role, escorting Tyrien to the lockers with an air of nobility, though he does make haste to collect his clothing and gear before anyone decides to change his or her mind. 

Should he encounter no other resistance, he will give the guard and the receptionist polite nods as he exits, saying "Quite the bracing afternoon, dear hearts. I fear it's a bit too sanguine for my tastes, but I know quite a few others whom I think might just love this little spot."

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Destruction Judgment (+3 Weapon Damage)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:* None

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 1/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 4, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien follows along with Eanos to the changing area and quickly puts on  her clothes without removing the enhancements to her womanhood. She  leaves the pouch tucked out of sight after she is dressed, not wanting  anyone to notice it on the way out.

She is halfway done when the  bodyguard that quit comes in and pointedly ignores her and Eanos as he  goes to collect his own things.

With all of the guards behind  them to deal with the aftermath of two unconscious patrons, there is no  one to really stop them now. Tyrien leaves with Eanos.

Once  outside she says, "I suppose that would be fun to relax in. I  have not tried one for women though, if they even have such a place in  Venza. I think a hot tub of water in a private room of an inn will have  to be more my style after this."

"At least we have what we came  for. I just hope that Blancher will think twice before he makes any  attempt to come after us. He was not very tough in is under garments,  but I am way more deadly with a bow than either a club or a  knife."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]Yeah, that was all I had planned on encounters. We are in  wrap up mode. I think we need to get finished so we can play in the next  game for 7-8th level characters. I would wait for leveling approval  until after you finish shopping.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 4, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos is more than happy to ignore the bodyguard, maintaining his facade until he and Tyrien have made several turns and he is certain no one is following. At that point, the stiff veneer falls away, and the inquisitor's more lightfooted, limber stance returns. 

"Think he'll have a time collecting help if he's stupid to come after us," he says, his tone and syntax falling back to normal, as well. "Bodyguard he fired won't be telling folk he's a good employer. The General's like to be all sorts of put out that Blancher couldn't even hold onto a bag of jewels, so no help there. And Lady Elenore's right out," he offers. "Figure Blancher'll have a lot more to worry about saving his reputation, and looking for Silar Tonfirt and his buxom lady won't make it any easier to find us, yes?" he offers with a wink. 

"Won't be afraid to put a quiver in his chest, myself, if he's fool enough to come hunting, though. Now, how about we get our gear, drop of the shiny, and be done with all the pomp for the day?" 

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 13 (15 w/ SoF) 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6+5 *Reflex:* +6+5 *Will:* +9+8

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* 20% concealment (steam), Destruction Judgment (+3 Weapon Damage)

*Current Alias*: Silar Tonfirt

*In Hand:* None

Note: only has dagger avail at moment. No armor

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 1/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien snorted, "Yeah, you are probably right. Let's get going."

More  focused on making haste, the lithe half-elf is not her typically  chatterbox as they take an alley over to another street. The trip back  to her apartment doesn't take that long and she checks behind them  occasionally for signs of someone following them or pursuit.

"Here  we are. I will be glad to be my normal self once more. This getup was  not the most comfortable and I really don't like having to fight people  without my longbow."

Tyrien enters her apartment and  begins removing the disguise. After, she dons her regular clothing and  her armor. With the value of the jewels in their possession, she has no  intention of going anywhere without being fully equipped with all her  gear.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 18 (11 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +12 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining - Not present
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Was starting to hurt my jaw doing all that jabbering, too," Eanos agrees on the score of returning to his 'normal' self. He likewise finds himself relieved to once again have all of his gear in place. He flicks the ioun stones into their mismatched orbits, and holds his bow at the ready as he finishes.

"Much better," he declares with a smile. "Forget my clothes, didn't realize how naked I'd feel without my bow, too.

"Okay, then. Time to give the Lady back her baubles, yes?" he offers, standing by the front door once he's finished gearing back up.

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +6
*Will:* +9

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 1/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 6, 2013)

*Tyrien, Half-elven Archeress*






Tyrien shakes her head, "While I would like to conclude this  business sooner and get the jewels back into Lady Elenore's possession,  our meeting time is in about two hours."

"I am wondering if the  General will try to find us immediately after learning Blancher got beat  up. I think the noblewoman said she would delay him going to the bath  somehow, but very soon I am expecting he would learn about the incident  at the baths."

"I am not sure waiting at the Café would be as  inconspicuous as we would like if he suspects his ex-wife and sends  someone to look there. I think it is better to wait here and then plan  on arriving at a time that her coachman is waiting out front and we skip  right to the conclusion of our business."

"Let's rest for a couple of hours."

She indicates some of her plain furniture to sit upon.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Tyrien e'Adrianne
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +20 (low-light vision)
*AC:* 24 (18 flat-footed, 18 Touch)
*HP:* 64 Current: 64
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 28(21ff) *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +13 *Will:* +5
+2 Will vs. Enchantments
*Special:* Immune to Magical Sleep
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *PBS,  Precise Shot, Enhanced Arrows (+1 Dmg), Ioun Stone illumination (in  darkness), Deadly Aim (-2Att/+4dmg), Many Shot, Snap Shot
*Current Weapon in Hand:* None
*Chakrams:* 8/8 Remaining
*
Bardic Performance:* 5/5 Rounds Remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: (Message, Resistance, Mending, Prestidigitation)
1st Level 1/2 (Cure Light Wounds, Timely Inspiration)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 6, 2013)

_*~ 18:30; The Roses - Vicinity of Cafe ~
*_




After waiting for the appointed time to meet lady Elenore's carriage,  you arrive in the vicinity of Café Kirara to spot the coachman sitting  on the driver's bench as expected. The carriage is parked about 50 feet  from the entrance of the café.

Looking up and down the street,  you do not notice anyone suspicious lurking or standing around waiting  the pedestrians. The curtains are closed on the windows of the carriage,  so you cannot see inside.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   30/64 HP remaining;
Eanos:    37/41 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon, CLW(Tyrien)
Abilities Used: Bane (3 rounds), Judgements
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2013)

Eanos cracks his neck, giving Tyrien a shrug. 

"Either the lady's freed herself, or we're in for an ambush," he decides aloud. "Only way to see is to go a-knocking, yes?" With that, he moves with a casual nonchalance to meet the carriage. 

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +6
*Will:* +9

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 1/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2013)

_*~ 18:30 -  The Roses: Vicinity of Cafe Kirara ~
*_




You approach the carriage and the driver sees you coming after a moment. He climbs down and stands by the door and waits before you get within a few paces and says, "Good evening, milord and milady. She is waiting for you inside."

He opens it and holds so you can climb into the carriage. Lady Elenore is inside, dressed impeccably as she was earlier in the day except she is wearing silk gloves over her hands with elaborate lace designs.






She looks at you expectantly as you climb into the carriage and exchange greetings. Tyrien hands over the little bag with the jewels inside. She smiles and takes them, opening up the drawstring and examining each item carefully as she nods in satisfaction.

Pleased she returns them into the bag and says, "Thank you very much. I have your reward and payment here. Was there anything I need to know about?"

On the bench beside her is a wooden coffer with ornately designed carving in the panels and trim.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Tyrien:   30/64 HP remaining;
Eanos:    37/41 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Litany of Sloth, Spiritual Weapon, CLW(Tyrien)
Abilities Used: Bane (3 rounds), Judgements
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]1-2 more posts and I think we can wrap this up. Since the loot was missed, the reward and TBG are going to be all inclusive in the coffer. If there a particular artifact that you would like valued up to 8500gp to be in the coffer? While that might exceed your actual on hand gold, you can sell things to keep it.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos pauses a moment, turning to Tyrien, then decides he's had enough of duplicity for the day and sighs.

Taking a deep breath, he says, "Got a bit messy at the bathhouse. Blancher couldn't be plied, woo'd, or bribed, so, well ..." he makes a fist and mimes a swing.

"Never mentioned you, and used an alias with a decent cover story. Figure Blancher's been shamed three ways from Sunday by the mess he made, in the bathhouse and with your ex, but if he's still got the knockers to ask, I'd say you bought those back from a fop name of Silar Tonfirt, who came knocking thinking he'd win your favor but only got your door in his face. Mention he had a buxom trollop with him, and should cover you in the blame department."

[sblock=ooc]Hmm. Most of my wishlist on Eanos is pretty standard stuff, but Bracers of Falcon's Aim (4000 gp) seem like a fun thing to find in the coffer if possible? [/sblock]

[sblock=mini-stats]



Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 20 (22 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6
*Reflex:* +6
*Will:* +9

**cloak no longer available

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Bow

Arrows: 31/31 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining
Disguise kit uses: 9/10 remaining

Used: -50 gp (Disguise Kit) 
-30 gp Courtier's Outfit
-50 gp jewelry to complete Courtier's Outfit
-2 gp bribing barman for information
-50 gp bribing guard (weapon)
-50 gp bribing guard (Tyrien's entry)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining (?)
*Determination:* 1/3 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 0/6 remaining
*Bane:* 2/6 rounds remaining
*Discern Lies (DC 17):* 5/6 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (3/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2013)

_*~ 18:30 -  The Roses: Vicinity of Cafe Kirara ~
*_






She nods and gives you a look of approval, "That is well done, then. I shall remember the name and perhaps I might actually use that to my advantage when dealing with Mister Blancher in the future."

"Your service is commendable and if ever you need something, you may call upon me discretely and perhaps I can be of assistance. In the future, if I ahve need of such... unusual services, I may seek you out again."

She hands you the wooden coffer and inside is platinum coins and a set of bracers.

"You might find use of those bracers. My ex-husband valued them and I have no need to keep them."

[sblock=Final Numbers]Bracers of Falcon’s Aim (4000gp)
Coffer (200gp)
Coinage (2500gp)
Sub-total = 6700gp (3350gp is for Eanos)
Eanos's TBG (4618 gp); Total Reward = 7968gp

End Adventure is 14 Dec 2013, runtime is 100days
Eanos Earned 5046 TBX + 3000xp from encounter = 8046xp total

DMC is 7.0

Can you check the numbers and approve? If we agree that is two judges and I think we are fine.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos eyes the bracers appreciatively. "Well worth it, I'm sure," he says of the items and the gold. "Call if you need, and we'll do likewise," he says with a grin as he and Tyrien collect their earnings. While polite, he makes an eager exit when the opportunity arises, hoping to avoid the wrong set of eyes catching sight of them all together.

[sblock=ooc]Numbers all look good to me. My only question is whether they account for the bribing, or should I decrement Eanos' coins by that 102 gp that cost? I don't mind either way, and it'll be next week before I get anywhere near doing all the updating on Eanos, so no rush. Thanks for the wild ride.  [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


I thought we said it would just be a wash. I could add in the coins into the coffer to balance it, but it is just easier to assume the bribes/expenses were covered in the treasure rewards and keep things simple. Final numbers are net results.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2013)

jkason said:


> Thanks for the wild ride.



I am not sure how well this really turned out. It was very difficult to plan an encounter to balance out things with the gap between Tyrien and Eanos in combat power. 

By effectively nerfing the Arcane Archer, it looked to be doable. I had not thought about Tyrien snatching the club and going to town when I did the design. But with little knives, combat would have dragged out forever. 3-4 damage a round when characters have 40-60 HP is a long combat.

I am happy you had fun, that is what's important.  
But I am not thinking the scenario as written will work for future recycling as I originally thought.

Also, by not fighting the guards in the end the larger brawl I had planned did not happen either. So you ended up with less experience and missed looting Blancher and his guards of their Rings of Protections.  But as things happened, the conclusion was a better result for the PCs reputation.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 16, 2013)

Just to be official, I will do a judge's stamp on the numbers.  Yes, small bribes are rolled into the cost of the adventure and swept under the rug.

Eanos earned 8,046 xp and 7,968 gp.
PM earned 7.00 DMCs.
APPROVED.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks, SK. Mowgli did my sanity check and I did not want to trouble him after the arrival of the new baby.


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2013)

perrinmiller said:


> Also, by not fighting the guards in the end the larger brawl I had planned did not happen either. So you ended up with less experience and missed looting Blancher and his guards of their Rings of Protections.  But as things happened, the conclusion was a better result for the PCs reputation.




Ah, okay. Like I said at the time, I had a hard time wrapping my head around two practically-naked fighters making it through twice as many fully-armored guards while still trying to fight off the two guys behind us. That, plus the rejoinders from Elenore to avoid bringing attention to things had me thinking the guards were meant to be a timer on the steam room fight, rather than an actual combat encounter. I figured the White Cloaks wouldn't be far behind, and then things would get REALLY messy.

Like you said, though, I think this works out better story-wise and reputation-wise. Just enough trouble to fead into Eanos' "keep your head down or The Ears will hear" philosophy without full on chaos. 

I hadn't been really on the lookout for an adventure, anyway, so I'm more than happy with the XP / treasure Eanos got. And now there's seeds for future trouble and whatnot, so that's also fun. 

And thanks, SK, for the official stamp, as well.


----------

